# pcgames.de Relaunch - Testet jetzt die neue Seite!



## FlorianStangl (28. April 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *pcgames.de Relaunch - Testet jetzt die neue Seite!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: pcgames.de Relaunch - Testet jetzt die neue Seite!


----------



## EraDKtor (28. April 2014)

Mein erster Gedanke war "noch so eine Seite". Aber auch wenn mich das Design jetzt nicht aus den Socken haut, nach ein wenig rumsurfen finde ich sie auf jeden Fall aufgeräumt und übersichtlich.
Folgende Probleme sind mir aufgefallen:
- Auf dem Mobile Chrome + Firefox wird bei 540x960 der Newsticker abgeschnitten - hier funktioniert das Responsive Design irgendwie noch nicht richtig. Der Desktop Chrome zeigt in der Fenstergröße allerdings alles korrekt an. 
- Das Menü verschwindet komplett auf kleinen Bildschirmen, aber ich nehme mal an, dass das später hinter dem bereits vorhandenen Menü-Button versteckt ist.
- Bei Artikeln wird der "Autor-Block" (der gefällt mir sehr gut) hinter den Artikeltext gedrückt wenn der Bildschirm schmal wird (evtl. einfach den Artikel auf schmalen Bildschirmen unter dem Autor beginnen?)
Vermutlich sind die Problemchen schon bekannt (ist ja noch Beta). Der einzige wirkliche Kritikpunkt den ich zur Zeit habe wären eher eure News... die scheinen nur noch aus Top 10 Listen, Videos und Werbung zu bestehen, aber vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein.

(Vorsichtiger Edit: Macht es nicht Sinn bei einer Überarbeitung auf die neue jQuery Version zu setzen anstatt noch 1.9 mit Migrate Plugin zu verwenden? So von wegen Performance, Bugfixes usw... )


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. April 2014)

EraDKtor schrieb:


> Der einzige wirkliche Kritikpunkt den ich zur Zeit habe wären eher eure News... die scheinen nur noch aus Top 10 Listen, Videos und Werbung zu bestehen, aber vielleicht bilde ich mir das auch nur ein.


 
Der News-Ticker ist jetzt auf der rechten Seite.
Die großen Teaser im linken Bereich der Seite sind kein Ticker der letzten News. 
Ansonsten läuft auf der neuen Seite genau der gleiche Inhalt, wie auf der bisherigen Live-Seite.


----------



## Vordack (28. April 2014)

Gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick echt gut 

Was mir zuerste aufgefallen ist: Die 5 Buttons unter dem PCGames Logo für PC, mobile und so. Was mit gefehlt hat ist der Button für "alles anzeigen", oder ist das das PCGames Logo?


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. April 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> oder ist das das PCGames Logo?


 So ist es. Die Einstellung wird noch auf Wunsch gespeichert, das Feature kommt noch.


----------



## EraDKtor (28. April 2014)

Das die News jetzt rechts sind hab ich wohl gesehen 
Meinte mit der Kritik auch eher inhaltliches wie diese ganzen Top-10 Listen "Das Anti-Aggressions-Programm für Gamer" oder "Diese Level haben uns an unsere Grenzen gebracht" von denen gefühlt täglich 5 in den News stehen. Dazu kommt, dass viele News (nicht nur bei euch) irgendwie nur noch aus Trailer oder sonstigen Videos bestehen die man nicht mal eben zwischendurch "überfliegen" kann, so wie Texte halt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. April 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was mir zuerste aufgefallen ist: Die 5 Buttons unter dem PCGames Logo für PC, mobile und so. Was mit gefehlt hat ist der Button für "alles anzeigen", oder ist das das PCGames Logo?


 
Wenn du keines der Symbole angewählt hast, wird dir alles angezeigt. (über das PCGames-Logo wie bisher auch zu erreichen)


----------



## Vordack (28. April 2014)

Was ich mir wünschen würde, im Menu-Forum oben in der Leiste einen Unterpunkt um direkt zu "Die neuesten 100 Beiträge" zu gelangen  Dort verbringe ich sowieso 99% der Zeit 

Noch ist mir aufgefallen das diese News nur dargestellt wird wenn man sich alles anzeigen lässt, aber ich denke das ist so gewollt


----------



## langweiligh3 (28. April 2014)

Das neue Design sieht echt gut aus, aber trotzdem 'n paar Anmerkungen:

Ich muss EraDKtor z.T. zustimmen, jeden Tag ne neue News zum aktuellen Heft etc. muss echt nicht sein, lieber ne extra Rubrik dafür (oder wie die Münchner Kollegen am unteren Ende der Seite). Was mich nicht stört sind Trailer, sofern nicht jedes x-beliebe Schnipselchen Videomaterial dort erscheint sondern ausgewählte Trailer mit (mir fast am wichtigsten nem Text dazu, wenn auch kurz.

Auch diese Anzeigen im Newsticker mit den "Schnäppchen" gehen mal gar nicht; ihr müsst euch zwar finanzieren und ich hab extra den Adblocker ausgeschaltet, aber das nervt tierisch beim News durchschauen diese Textblöcke sehen zu müssen.

Wichtig auch: eine Trennung von News und Beiträgen, "Bitte mehr davon!", Kolumnen etc. fände ich persönlich an anderer Stelle besser (und auch angemessener; nicht einfach zwischen den Trailern und Anzeigen versteckt...)

Edit: auf der neune Seite gibt's ja n "aktuelles Heft" Button, wenn dadurch die "News" verschwinden wäre das prima 

Und die Kommentarfunktion sollte überarbeitet werden, auch auf der neuen Seite. Zwar muss man jetzt immerhin nicht mehr 'nen neuen Tab für Kommentare öffnen, aber unübersichtlich ist es leider immernoch. Die Zeilen sind viel zu breit und weit auseinander, auf meinem Monitor (FullHD, 27'') passen grade mal 2 Kommentare bevor ich scrollen muss. Das darf/sollte ruhig alles enger sein, auch die Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Kommentaren. Dass die Sortierung von neu nach alt ist ist wohl Gewöhnungssache; andersrum gefällt's mir aber besser.

Edit2: @MatthiasDammes tatsächlich, da war ich wohl etwas voreilig. Super! 
Edit2Edit: Beiträge sind aber immernoch vorhanden (TESO Handwerkskunde, PCG Most Wanted, Special zu Spielegrafik um die aktuellsten zu nennen)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. April 2014)

langweiligh3 schrieb:


> Wichtig auch: eine Trennung von News und Beiträgen, "Bitte mehr davon!", Kolumnen etc. fände ich persönlich an anderer Stelle besser (und auch angemessener; nicht einfach zwischen den Trailern und Anzeigen...)


 
Genau das ist auf der neuen Seite der Fall.
Im News-Ticker auf der rechten Seite laufen auch nur News rein.


----------



## Vordack (28. April 2014)

... wäre bei dem Menupunkt Forum ein Untermenu "Forum" nicht angebracht?

Ich meine, ich gehe auf das Menu Forum und was wird mir da angeboten?
-Userblogs
-Gruppen
-Chat
-Forenregeln
-Registrierung (*obwohl ich angemeldet bin?!*)

Wie wäre ein neuer Menupunkt

-Forum mit den Unterpunkten
- Die 100 neuesetn Beiträge
- Gott und die Welt
- Hardware
- Spiele

... und sio weiter, die wichtigen Forenunterpunkte also um direkt von der PCG-Startseite an die gewünschte Forumposition zu kommen (Für die Forenjunkies unter uns  )


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. April 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> ... wäre bei dem Menupunkt Forum ein Untermenu "Forum" nicht angebracht?
> Wie wäre ein neuer Menupunkt
> 
> -Forum mit den Unterpunkten
> ...


 
Ins Forum geht's per Klick auf den Navi-Eintrag Forum. Aber ja, der eigene Foren-Unterpunkt ist sinnvoll


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2014)

Was mir gerade auffällt ist die riesige Schrift bei den Artikeln.
Kann vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich hier auf der Arbeit gerade an einem 5:4-Monitor sitze und es nur deshalb so groß wirkt, macht aber schon einen deutlichen Unterschied zu dem "alten Stand".


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2014)

sieht gut aus so weit!

was ich auf den ersten blick ein wenig merkwürdig finde (kann natürlich am beta-status liegen):
wenn ich mit dem mauszeiger über die einzelnen tabs am oberen rand (spiele, news usw.) fahre, springt das bild immer noch erst kurz zurück, anstatt direkt das nächste ausklapp-menü anzuzeigen. ich hoffe, das ist halbwegs verständlich. 

ist das beabsichtigt?


----------



## EraDKtor (28. April 2014)

langweiligh3 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich muss EraDKtor z.T. zustimmen, jeden Tag ne neue News zum aktuellen Heft etc. muss echt nicht sein, lieber ne extra Rubrik dafür (oder wie die Münchner Kollegen am unteren Ende der Seite). Was mich nicht stört sind Trailer, sofern nicht jedes x-beliebe Schnipselchen Videomaterial dort erscheint sondern ausgewählte Trailer mit (mir fast am wichtigsten nem Text dazu, wenn auch kurz
> [...]


 Die Trailer an sich stören mich auch nicht, die gehören ja auch dazu. Das war mehr so ein allgemeines Wehklagen, dass Spiele-"News" an sich (überall) in letzter Zeit zu gefühlten 75% nur noch aus Trailern bestehen statt aus richtigen Nachrichten. Würde mich über mehr Artikel mit Hintergrundinfos und Specials freuen.


----------



## Chemenu (28. April 2014)

Wenn ich auf dieser Seite auf den Link "Kommentar vollständig anzeigen" unter Herb's Kommentar klicke, dann wird nicht der ganze Kommentar aufgeklappt, sondern die Seite wird neu geladen und springt dann wieder an den Anfang. Das ist aber nur bei diesem Kommentar von Herb so, bei den anderen funktioniert es. 

PC, Linux, Firefox 24.4 ESR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## langweiligh3 (28. April 2014)

und ein Bedanken- oder Thum-up-Button wäre super


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. April 2014)

Da ist ja überhaupt keine Struktur mehr drinnen. Einfach zusammenhanglos ein paar goße Bilder und Überschriften hintereinander gereiht und minimalst möglichen Text dazu. Unterlegt die einzelnen Artikel mal mit Boxen oder macht wenigstens Trennstriche dazwischen, das sieht ja unordentlicher aus, als das Zimmer meines Bruders.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. April 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was mir gerade auffällt ist die riesige Schrift bei den Artikeln.
> Kann vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich hier auf der Arbeit gerade an einem 5:4-Monitor sitze und es nur deshalb so groß wirkt, macht aber schon einen deutlichen Unterschied zu dem "alten Stand".


 
Ich finde die Schrift nicht riesig, sondern eigentlich sehr angenehm zu lesen.
Das alte Design war da doch arg klein.


----------



## BiJay (28. April 2014)

Für mich war das wichtigste an der Seite der News-Ticker am Rand und der ist mir beim Relaunch nicht kompakt genug, zu viel Platz zwischen den News und es werden auch weniger angezeigt.

PS: Eishockey Manager 2007? Wtf?


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist das beabsichtigt?


 
Jein - die leichte Verzögerung soll vermeiden, dass es sich gleich ausklappt, wenn man aus Versehen drüber kommt. Aber die finale Funktion ist noch nicht drin, daher ändert sich da noch was, voraussichtlich


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. April 2014)

langweiligh3 schrieb:


> und ein Bedanken- oder Thum-up-Button wäre super


 
Für die Artikel oder im Forum? Weil im Forum gibt's ja "Gefällt mir"


----------



## d2wap (28. April 2014)

Boah.
Ganz ehrlich?
Gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Aber nicht negativ. Man muss sich eben "umstellen". Nach Launch ist nach vier bis fünf Tagen das alte Layout nicht mehr vorstellbar und benutzbar 
Gute neue Optionen, (für mich noch nicht so ganz) übersichtlich. Der News-Ticker ist deutlich besser als der Alte (also jetzige).

Was mich noch ein wenig stört ist die Kategorie "Neueste Videos"... die sieht sehr gequetscht aus.
Ein Tipp von mir: Einzelne Bereiche bzw. Themenboxen ein/ausblendbar machen. und diese verschiebbar machen. Immerhin geht das bei buffed in myBuffed auch.

Mich interessieren die Videos z.B. auf der Startseite nicht. Und die beliebtesten ebensowenig. Also könnte ich diese ausblenden / nach ganz unten verschieben. Für mcih wichtige Boxen wie Neueste/beliebteste Tests etc. weiter nach oben holen 

Bei Fragen: PM senden


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich finde die Schrift nicht riesig, sondern eigentlich sehr angenehm zu lesen.
> Das alte Design war da doch arg klein.


 Ja, ja, ich find es ja nett dass ihr an die Kurzsichtigen (wie mich) denkt. ^^


----------



## phreakmania (28. April 2014)

Habt ihr beim Layout und der Gestaltung der Seite gewürfelt? 

- Die Schrift ist mal viel zu groß. Ich brauch keine Brille mehr um Artikel zu lesen o.O
- Das Layout der Startseite wirkt absolut unstrukturiert.
- Die mobile Ansicht auf dem iPhone bzw. Windows Phone ist grottig. 
- Ich war gerade auf der Seite eines Spiels. Autsch! Habt ihr die Designer noch vor der Ausbildung abgegriffen?

Meine persönlichen Vorschläge an Verbesserungen:
- Alles bitte um einiges kleiner!
- Den Ticker bitte einmal in übersichtlich und kompakt
- Wenn Ihr schon ein Layout habt, dann vergesst es nicht, wenn man 2 Seiten weiter navigiert.
- Die Werbebanner links und rechts, sollten bündig mit dem Content Beginn anfangen.


----------



## Worrel (28. April 2014)

Ich hab mir mal die Seite Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls - Blizzard fragt nach Interesse für ein zweites Addon angeschaut.
Das Layout sieht in Desktop-Chrome 34.0.1847.131 m@Win 8.1 bei 1920x1080 so aus (rausgezoomt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Bei A und B klaffen riesige Lücken, während bei C die Seite "künstlich" in die Länge gezogen wird.
Erste Idee: C nach A verlagern.

2. Videos und Screenshots, die nicht Bestandteil der Meldung sind (also zB "Erste Screens aus HL3 geleakt" oder "Neuer Trailer zu XYZ"), sollten layout technisch von der Nachricht abgehoben werden.

3. Das identische Video v sollte nicht nochmal als Link an der rechten Seite (w) auftauchen.

4. Informationen zum Autor (i) sollten nicht doppelt vorkommen. Ich fände es sinnvoll, oben nur den Namen und das Datum hinzuschreiben und nur unten das Bild und weiteres (da aber dann auch nicht nochmal das Datum) in einer "über den Autor" Rubrik einzufügen.

5. Statt oben rechts und links je eine Werbung hin zu packen und oben drüber nur eine, fände ich oben 2 waagrechte und recht eine (oder auch 2 untereinander) besser.

6. der "voriger Artikel" Link (unterhalb von A) enthält zu viel Text ("Schnäppchen ..."), weshalb von "voriger Artikel" nur die untere Hälfte der Buchstaben zu sehen ist und der Titel nach "...Knight Rises, Battleship, The" einfach aufhört.

Ansonsten recht ansehlich.


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. April 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> 1. Bei A und B klaffen riesige Lücken, während bei C die Seite "künstlich" in die Länge gezogen wird.
> Erste Idee: C nach A verlagern.


 
Wird im Artikel erklärt, der Aufbau entspricht der Live-Seite, was mit dem neuen Design nicht passt und wird ab dem Relaunch geändert.


----------



## Worrel (28. April 2014)

phreakmania schrieb:


> - Die Schrift ist mal viel zu groß. Ich brauch keine Brille mehr um Artikel zu lesen o.O


Stimmt. Sämtliche Überschriften & Co können problemlos 25% kleiner werden.



> - Ich war gerade auf der Seite eines Spiels. Autsch! Habt ihr die Designer noch vor der Ausbildung abgegriffen?...
> - Die Werbebanner links und rechts, sollten bündig mit dem Content Beginn anfangen.


 Ich vermute mal, die Seite wurde ohne Werbung layoutet. 
Das Hintergrundbild sollte bis an den oberen Rand und ans untere Ende der senkrechten Werbung gehen, sonst sieht's doof aus.


----------



## Worrel (28. April 2014)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Wird im Artikel erklärt, der Aufbau entspricht der Live-Seite, was mit dem neuen Design nicht passt und wird ab dem Relaunch geändert.


Tatsache. Sorry fürs Textüberfliegen.


----------



## dangee (28. April 2014)

Die Siete sieht erstmal gut gestaltet aus aber bei weitem zu "lang". Ich scolle selten über eine Bildschirmhöhe und die neue Seite hat mindestens 10 davon. Da geht meines Erachtens jegliche Übersicht verloren.

Auch fehlt mir eine längere Ticker-Seite so wie aktuell bei PCGames Classic. Einfach eine Liste mit Überschriften, wo man schnell und übersichtlich eine Auflistung der aktuellen Geschehnisse hat. Der jetztige News-Bereich Spiele News - PCGames.de zeigt 3-4 Meldungen mit riesigen Bildern und etwas Text. Das ist sicherlich prima, wenn man mit einem Tablet auf die Seite zugreift - auf dem PC finde ich diese Gestaltung jedoch eher grob-klotzig und wenig informativ.

Bei einer Meldung wie zB Mass Effect Trilogy für PS4 und Xbox One: Händler listet Remaster-Version wirkt der Inhalt gut aufgeräumt. Für meinen Geschmack ist die Schrift etwas zu groß gewählt. Da muss man beim lesen sehr oft mit den Augen springen und wiedermal scrollen. Der Klick auf die Meldung offenbart ein sehr großes Bild und gerade mal einen Teil des Lead-Texts. Um die Nachricht lesen zu können muss ich einen ganzen Bildschirm scrollen.
Hierbei wird der Platz unterhalb der Info-Box (Mass Effect 3; Platform, Publisher etc) frei gelassen - was unnötig das Textelement in die Länge zieht.

Auch der Kommentarbereich nimmt mir zu viel Platz pro Beitrag ein. Auch wenn ich Community-Mitglieder und deren Beiträge wie (hier im Beispiel) Enisra und Bonkic sehr schätze, nimmt jeder Beitrag (~1Satz) ein drittel der Bildschirmhöhe ein. Da wäre es mir lieber, die Beiträge kleiner zu haben und dabei eine breite Meinungvielfalt sehen zu können. Zu mal nicht jeder Beitrag so viel Platz verdient (hier kein Beispiel ).


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. April 2014)

dangee schrieb:


> Auch fehlt mir eine längere Ticker-Seite so wie aktuell bei PCGames Classic


 
Die? classic


----------



## dangee (28. April 2014)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Die? classic


 
da haste mich 

aber die Schrift ist echt mal riesig; da Kann der Kollege vom Eckgebäude nebenan ja mitlesen


----------



## robby23 (28. April 2014)

Ihr solltet wirklich nochmal versuchen einen übersichtlichen Newsticker zu gestalten.
Weniger ist manchmal mehr, behaltet am besten eure Listenansicht der "Classic" Variante bei.
Aber reduziert die Zeilen für eine News auf maximal eine.


----------



## Emke (28. April 2014)

Naja, finde es nicht so toll.

Was passt denn am jetzigen Design nicht?


----------



## James11 (28. April 2014)

Mein erster Kritikpunkt:
Auf der alten Seite kann man einfach oben schön auf "Videos" klicken und bekommt alle Videos chronologisch angezeigt. Das habe ich auf der neuen Seite so nicht gesehen. Nur einen Bereich "Aktuelle Videos", der zwar die letzten paar Videos anzeigt, aber es ist keine komplette Übersicht anwählbar. Das würde ich sehr vermissen.


----------



## kornhill (28. April 2014)

Anregung: Verwendet eine andere Schriftart und Schriftgröße für die Texte. Am besten eine ähnliche wie bei Golem. (Oder 4Players). Für das angenehme lesen ist die zur Zeit verwendete Schriftart reichlich ungeeignet. Auf der neuen Webseite gibt es Unschärfe Effekte im Text. 

'Edit: Das gilt für die Übersichtsseite und nur die Texte. Die Schriftart die in Artikeln verwendet wird, gefällt mir um einiges besser als die bisherige.

2. Weiterführende Optionen im Dropdown, sollten direkt unter dem Dropdown sein. Man muss mit der Maus erst runter, und kann dann erst wählen. Wenn man direkt zu den Unterpunkten geht, (Maus diagonal zieht) verschwindet das Dropdown.Menü. (oder zeitverzögert schließen.)


----------



## Exar-K (28. April 2014)

dangee schrieb:


> aber die Schrift ist echt mal riesig; da Kann der Kollege vom Eckgebäude nebenan ja mitlesen


 Die Schrift finde ich auch viel zu groß. So wie es aktuell aussieht, wäre perfekt.


----------



## DEskofier (28. April 2014)

Hallo Ex-Kollegen!

Cooles Design, sieht vor allem auf dem iPad richtig schick und modern aus!

Ein paar Dinge sind mir trotzdem aufgefallen:

*Design: *

- Die Startseite wirkt in der Desktop-Ansicht in 1920x generell etwas aufgeblasen bzw. wenig kompakt. Das liegt an den vielen Weißflächen: http://i.imgur.com/Ea8gaCu.png. War wahrscheinlich eine bewusste Entscheidung für ein etwas luftigeres Design mit großen Bildern bzw. pro Flexibilität, aber dadurch hat das prominenteste Element auf der Startseite gerade einmal acht Elemente, die noch nicht mal alle im Viewport Platz finden.

- Im Tablet-Landscape sieht die News-Unterseite etwas komisch aus: http://i.imgur.com/YzknUOs.png- die oberste News wird doppelt angezeigt, da der Dreier-Block oben zu einem "Einer-Block" wird. Tritt nur ein, wenn die oberste News auch im Highlight-Kasten an erster Stelle ist, sieht aber trotzdem komisch aus.
- das Bild der Top-News oben ist arg pixelig, da das 380x214-Bild aus der kleineren Ansicht hier mächtig in die Länge gezogen wird. Sieht gerade auf Retina sehr bescheiden aus.​- Auf meinem HTC One M7 sieht die Seite trotz FullHD-Display kaputt aus: http://i.imgur.com/kjMZHOy.png - Eigentlich habe ich da auch 1080 Pixel Breite, keine Ahnung warum die Seite es als <= 479 Pixel erkennt.

*SEO: *

- Keine Sitemap gefunden

- Der CSS-Validator wirft jede Menge Fehler: http://jigsaw.w3.org/css-validator/validator?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fba2stage.pcgames.de&profile=css3&usermedium=all&warning=1&vextwarning=&lang=en

- http://ba2stage.pcgames.de/feed.cfm?menu_alias=home wirft einen 404
 
- Die Meta-Description kann noch ein Stück länger sein, Google schneidet erst bei ~150 Zeichen ab - außerdem sind die Meta-Keywords und die -description quasi kongruent, das mindert den Effekt.
*
Technik: *

- Der Video-Player hat bei mir im neusten Firefox einen komischen Bug:  Wenn ich ein Video im Non-Fullscreen anschaue und die Maus schnell im  Playerfenster hin- und herbewege, beginnt der Player deutlich zu  ruckeln. Liegt nicht an meinem Rechner, habe ich gegengetestet - in  Chrome und im Fullscreen ist das Problem allerdings nicht da.

EDIT: Und was ist mit den schönen Gradzahlen geworden? Die fand ich zur Orientierung immer super. Abgesehen davon, dass die ursprünglich mal meine Idee waren 

Das war's erstmal - viel Erfolg mit dem Relaunch!

Cheers,
dom


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. April 2014)

Ja die Schrift ist auf jeden Fall zu groß, auch der Zeilenabstand ist etwas überdimensioniert.
Besonders die Überschriften die fast den halben 1/4 vom Monitor füllen 

Dann habe ich noch eine Anmerkung die wohl leider nicht geändert/berücksichtigt wird. Es wäre schön wenn die Homepage auch die volle Monitorbreite ausnutzen wurde. So wirkt das alles so unnötig gequetscht. Das finde ich immer sehr toll und angenehm an der pcgh.de Seite.

Zu gute halten muss man aber auf jeden Fall die deutlich besser strukturierte Hauptseite!


----------



## golani79 (28. April 2014)

Hm .. gefällt mir jetzt nicht so gut.
Finde das Design ein wenig inkonsequent und unübersichtlich.

Irgendwie wirkt es so, als ob die einzelnen Bereiche einfach random platziert wurden - erst kommt ne Ratsche an News - dann kommt ein fetter Block mit Videos - dann kommt ne News, die die ganze Monitorbreite einnimmt und so ziemlich aus dem Rahmen fällt etc.

Des Weiteren finde ich, dass die Farbwahl dazu beiträgt, dass sich bestimmte Fenster mit anderen im Hintergrund "vermischen" - wirkt teilweise dann so, als gäbe es in dem Drop-Down Einträge, die nicht dazugehören etc.

Am meisten stört mich wohl die ständig variierende Breite des Designs und die Platzierung des Contents.


----------



## Casston (28. April 2014)

Besser als das jetzige Design, übersichtlicher. Seit das aktuelle Design online gegangen ist habe ich hier nur noch sporadisch reingeschaut, zu unübersichtlich alles.


----------



## Sirti (28. April 2014)

Ich hab nur mal einen Blick drauf geworfen, aber ich finde den News Ticker jetzt besser. Der ist einfach übersichtlicher, was auch der Grund ist warum ich immer auf eure Seite gucke


----------



## Kaisan (28. April 2014)

Habs mir mal angeschaut; mein erster Eindruck: Wow, das Design spricht mich sofort an. Wirkt durchgehend übersichtlicher und moderner - mein Lob! Auf jeden Fall besser als das aktuelle Design - freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## philipp141294 (28. April 2014)

Ich möchte bitte meine News-Liste haben. Nur deshalb besuche ich eure Seite. Alle Nachrichten des Tages sind in der Liste immer kompakt und klein zusammen gefasst. Diese übergroßen Bilder im neuen Design nerven mich total, sorry ^^


----------



## Kaisan (28. April 2014)

philipp141294 schrieb:


> Ich möchte bitte meine News-Liste haben. Nur deshalb besuche ich eure Seite. Alle Nachrichten des Tages sind in der Liste immer kompakt und klein zusammen gefasst. Diese übergroßen Bilder im neuen Design nerven mich total, sorry ^^


 
Stimmt schon, die News-Liste ist doch ein wenig zu groß geraten - da würde ich doch eine Variante bevorzugen, in der mehr News gepackt werden können. Ansonsten bin ich durchaus angetan vom neuen Design - auch wenn ich mich noch frage, wie das neue Forum aussehen wird (schließlich wird man bei der neuen Website beim Klick auf den Forum-Reiter auf die alte Darstellung weitergeleitet).


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. April 2014)

philipp141294 schrieb:


> Ich möchte bitte meine News-Liste haben. Nur deshalb besuche ich eure Seite. Alle Nachrichten des Tages sind in der Liste immer kompakt und klein zusammen gefasst. Diese übergroßen Bilder im neuen Design nerven mich total, sorry ^^


 
Meinst du die? classic


----------



## BSlGuru (28. April 2014)

Bitte eine ordentliche Newsliste um den Überblick zu behalten, die riesen Kachlen man man man... 10km runterscrollen


----------



## DEskofier (28. April 2014)

engl schrieb:


> Es ist schwer eine nach W3C fehlerfreie Webseite zu programmieren ...



Schwer, aber nicht unmöglich! 

Scherz - wollte nur darauf hinweisen, wenn ich schon dabei bin.



engl schrieb:


> Das war der Grund warum sie weg mussten


 
Weil sie der Orientierung helfen oder weil sie meine Idee waren?


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2014)

Emke schrieb:


> Was passt denn am jetzigen Design nicht?


 
es sieht aus, als wäre man in die internet-frühzeit zurückgereist. das passt darin nicht.


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> es sieht aus, als wäre man in die intetnet-frühzeit zurückgereist. das passt darin nicht.


 
Also ich sehe keine Frames, Comic Sans und Gif-Wüsten.


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also ich sehe keine Frames, Comic Sans und Gif-Wüsten.


 
nennen wir es altbacken? besser?


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nennen wir es altbacken? besser?


 
Inwiefern?

*Edit* Ok, vergiss es, mein Fehler, ich habe "jetzige" überlesen bei Design. ^^


----------



## Monalye (28. April 2014)

Als erstes angenehm aufgefallen sind mir die Symbole links oben, auf der ich meine Plattform anwählen kann 
Super finde ich auch den Einkaufsführer (vielleicht gibts den auf der alten Seite auch und ich hatte den bisher nie gefunden) und diese WTF-Seite 

Ich muss SLB schon ein wenig recht geben, die Schrift und die Bilder sind schon recht groß. Es gibt da eigentlich 2 verschiedene Größen, zb. beim Link "Reportagen & Specials"
Die ersten 5 sind so riesig, das scheint mir tatsächlich fast zu groß und hat irgendwie etwas....laienhaftes (absolut nicht bös gemeint, ich weiß nicht wie ich es anders beschreiben könnte... meine erste selbstgebastelte HP vor 10 Jahren hatte auch riesige Bilder und eine riesige Schrift, mich erinnert das etwas daran)... so wie Bonkic das beschreibt: 



Bonkic schrieb:


> es sieht aus, als wäre man in die intetnet-frühzeit zurückgereist. das passt darin nicht.


 

Die Größe ab dem 8. Artikel finde ich hingegen optimal... ist das um die neuesten Artikel mehr hervorzuheben? Vielleicht könnte man das wieder mit Farben machen, so wie bisher die Grade?

Alles in allem gefällt es mir aber wirklich sehr gut


----------



## Ghost916 (28. April 2014)

Das grundlegende Design finde ich gut, besonders die übersichtliche Menüleiste. Die Inhalte wirken noch unaufgeräumt, vielleicht auch ein wenig zu groß, das erschwert die Übersicht.


----------



## Monalye (28. April 2014)

Mir ist gerade etwas bei der Kommentarfunktion aufgefallen, wie zb. hier: PC Games 5/14: Exklusiv-Titelstory Kingdom Come: Deliverance + Top-Vollversion Tropico 4

Kann man da nicht aufs Forum zurück, wenn man einen Kommentar schreiben möchte, sondern muss man den Kommentar auf dieser Seite schreiben? Ich meine damit, wenn man jetzt bei einem Artikel auf "alle Kommentare lesen" klickt, kommt man zur Forenseite zurück und hat dort alle Einstellungen zur Auswahl, wie Schriftgröße, -farbe, quote, Smilies usw. Geht das auf der neuen Seite nicht mehr?


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Inwiefern?
> 
> *Edit* Ok, vergiss es, mein Fehler, ich habe "jetzige" überlesen bei Design. ^^


 
ja, es ging natürlich um die 'alte' seite. 
meine meinung zur neuen hab ich ja schon weiter vorne im thread kundgetan.


----------



## Fansoftware (28. April 2014)

Hier einige Kritikpunkte und Verbesserungsvorschläge.
-Die Seite ist ziemlich überladen.
-Warum habt ihr eigentlich kein Bootstrap genutzt? Das Responsive Design ist ziemlich schlecht umgesetzt. 
-Die Liste mit den News auf der Rechten Seite solltet Ihr auf der kleinsten Ansicht abschalten, andere Inhalte evtl. auch.
-Das Facebook-,Youtube,Twitter und Google+-Symbol ist zu groß und wird unter Mac mit Opera sehr schwammig dargestellt.(Evtl. solltet Ihr mal über ein Icon Font nachdenken.)
-Die Navigationleiste und der Footer sind nicht auf ein Linie mit dem Inhalt. 
-Warum ist die Schrift neben dem Heft im Header dunkler? Sieht nicht so gut aus.
-Der Kommentarbereich soll echt Hell-Pink-Rot sein?


----------



## LOX-TT (28. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Geht das auf der neuen Seite nicht mehr?


 doch, wenn du auf die "Sprechblase" klickst 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panth (28. April 2014)

Ich finde die neue Seite voll in Ordnung ... das man sich von der einstudieren Blickrichtung umgewöhnen muss ist klar ... aber überladen ist eher die derzeitige (subjektiver Eindruck.)


----------



## belakor602 (28. April 2014)

Also ich habe es am Stand PC 27" 2560x1440 Win 8.1 und am Laptop 15" 1920x1080 Win 7 probiert.
Also erstmal was die allgemeine Größe der Schrift angeht finde ich sie angemessen. Am 15" Laptop bei Standartzoom des Browsers ist die Schrift noch gut leserlich, etwas kleiner und es wäre ein Problem. Am 27" Monitor das selbe.

Es fallen mir allerdings Fehler auf, wenn man das Browserfeature zum Zoomen verwendet. Beispielweise ist der blaue Streifen oben doppelt so hoch, das Suchfenster ist nicht neben dem PCGame Logo sondern drüber. Gleichfalls mit dem Logo der Heftausgabe die Schrift ist über dem Bild, und der Login/Registrieren Feld ist irgendwo ganz oben. Tritt allerdings nur bei Chrome auf,neueste Version 34.0.1847.131 und zwar bei den Zoomstufen 110%,125% und 175%. Über 200% hinaus entstehen auch Fehler aber diese Zoomstufe sollte in normalen Anwendungsfällen sowieso nicht verwendet werden.

Als nächstes würde ich über das allgemeine Layout sprechen. Die Seite ist mM nach viel zu lang. Dort wo angefangen wird die Videos anzuzeigen, sollte mM nach schon der Footer sein. Die News die die sehr breit sind mit dem Bild(bsp Star Citizen), sehen zwar schick aus, brechen aber den Bildfluss stark auf und sehen unförmlich aus. Man könnte sie stattdessen ganz oben ansiedeln, in einer Art Slideshow. Das würde auch die Länge der Seite reduzieren. Als Beispiel die Mobile Seite hat zumindest zurzeit (17:11) die optimale Länge. Länger wie das sollte es mM nach nicht werden.

Weiters herrscht eine gewisse Inkonsistenz. Wenn ich PC selektiere in der Navigationsleiste tauchen trotzdem noch ein paar wenig Konsolen News und vermehrt Konsolenvideos auf. Auch wäre es schön wenn der Filter für nur PC-News auch für die Navigationsleiste geht. Will man z.B nur Tests über PC-Spiele sehen, kann man das nicht da die Vorschau in der Navigationsleiste genauso Konsolen und sogar IOS-Tests anzeigt, obwohl man PC ausgewählt hat.

Was die Navigationsleiste angeht ein kleines bisschen stört mich das die aufklappenden Fenster unterschiedlicher Größe sind. Ist aber nur eine Kleinigkeit.

Was ich noch hinzufügen wollte, die Sachen sind teilweise richtig willkürlich zusammengeschustert. Ich würde Sagen die Seite ist schon ziemlich gut bis ca dort wo die Videos gelistet werden, von dort an runter ist es etwas willkürlich und verwirrend, mann könnte ab dort wirklich die Anordnung der Element besser machen. Selbst komplett weglassen wäre besser als der Status quo.

Zusammengefasst: 
Zoomfunktion in Chrome versaut Layout der Seite
Seite zu lang, mindestens auf die Hälfte kürzen!
Filter funktioniert nur stellenweise, wenn man PC selektiert tauchen trotzdem noch vereinzeilt Konsolen-News und Videos auf. Auch haben die Filter keine Auswirkung auf die Navigationsleiste!

Hoffe es ist hilfreiches Feedback.

Edit: Ein bisschen Lob sei aber auch gebracht, die neue Seite ist viel ansprechender und wenn oben gennante Punkte und andere die ich übersehen habe umgesetzt werden wird sie echt toll


----------



## thinkofthechildren (28. April 2014)

Gibts auf der neuen Seite immer noch Flash-Werbung die sich ins Bild schiebt oder den ganzen Bildschirm belegt wenn man mal aus versehen mit der Maus drüber fährt? Das nervt an der alten am aller meisten...


----------



## Kaisan (28. April 2014)

thinkofthechildren schrieb:


> Gibts auf der neuen Seite immer noch Flash-Werbung die sich ins Bild schiebt oder den ganzen Bildschirm belegt wenn man mal aus versehen mit der Maus drüber fährt? Das nervt an der alten am aller meisten...


 
Jup, wäre wirklich erfreulich, wenn hier nicht mehr auf die teilweise doch sehr aufdringliche Werbung gesetzt werden würde, die hin und wieder den kompletten Bildschirm bedeckt und gehörig nervt. Wäre ein großer Fortschritt, wenn ab sofort nur noch dezentere Werbe-Arten genutzt werden würden.


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. April 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Wenn ich PC selektiere in der Navigationsleiste tauchen trotzdem noch ein paar wenig Konsolen News und vermehrt Konsolenvideos auf.


 
Hast du Beispiele für echte Konsolennews oder meinst du die News zu Multiplattformspielen? Die tauchen natürlich auch auf der PC-Seite auf, sonst würden ja Assassin's Creed, Battlefield 4 oder Dragon Age: Inqusition fehlen. Reine Konsoleninfos wie z.B. ein Patch nur für PS4-Version von Battlefield 4 würde in der PC-Liste nicht auftauchen.


----------



## belakor602 (28. April 2014)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Hast du Beispiele für echte Konsolennews oder meinst du die News zu Multiplattformspielen? Die tauchen natürlich auch auf der PC-Seite auf, sonst würden ja Assassin's Creed, Battlefield 4 oder Dragon Age: Inqusition fehlen. Reine Konsoleninfos wie z.B. ein Patch nur für PS4-Version von Battlefield 4 würde in der PC-Liste nicht auftauchen.


 
Nein aber beischpielsweise die Ps4-Augmented Reality videos sind noch da. In der News-liste rechts ist alles in Ordnung, bloß in der groben News auflistung mit den Bildern und Video mitte-links haben sich ein paar untergeschummelt.


----------



## Bonkic (28. April 2014)

ist es gewollt, dass man beim klick auf den artikellink schon jetzt auf der neuen seite landet? 

http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...o-bezeichnet-valve-als-den-retter-des-pc.html


----------



## belakor602 (28. April 2014)

Was das Problem angeht wenn man zoomt, ich kann da nichts genaues sagen und kenne mich auch nicht wirklich aus aber ich habe mir den Quelltext ein bisschen angesehen und diese Zeile gefunden:

<meta content="initial-scale=1.0,width=device-width,user-scalable=no,minimum-scale=1.0,maximum-scale=1.0" name="viewport">

Ich glaube wenn man user-scalable auf yes stellt und Minimum und Maximum sclae beispielweise auf 0.5 und 2.0 stellt sollte Zoom zwischen 50-200% villeicht möglich  sein ohne das Layout zu verhunzen.


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. April 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Nein aber beischpielsweise die Ps4-Augmented Reality videos sind noch da. In der News-liste rechts ist alles in Ordnung, bloß in der groben News auflistung mit den Bildern und Video mitte-links haben sich ein paar untergeschummelt.


 
Danke - das war eine bewusste redaktionelle Entscheidung in der Annahme, dass das auch PCler interessieren dürfte. Aber wenn es irritiert, dann trennen wir einfach schärfer.


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. April 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist es gewollt, dass man beim klick auf den artikellink schon jetzt auf der neuen seite landet?
> 
> http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...o-bezeichnet-valve-als-den-retter-des-pc.html


 
Danke, ist ein Bug...


----------



## Monalye (28. April 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> doch, wenn du auf die "Sprechblase" klickst
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aaaahhhh, vielen Dank, super


----------



## Kaisan (28. April 2014)

Eine kleine Frage hätte ich an dieser Stelle noch (sorry, falls sie zuvor schon gestellt wurde): Wann genau wird das neue Design online gehen? Direkt am 1. Mai?


----------



## belakor602 (28. April 2014)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Danke - das war eine bewusste redaktionelle Entscheidung in der Annahme, dass das auch PCler interessieren dürfte. Aber wenn es irritiert, dann trennen wir einfach schärfer.


 
Nein kein Problem, ich dachte bloß es handelt sich um einen Fehler .


----------



## FlorianStangl (28. April 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Eine kleine Frage hätte ich an dieser Stelle noch (sorry, falls sie zuvor schon gestellt wurde): Wann genau wird das neue Design online gehen? Direkt am 1. Mai?


 
Nicht am 1. Mai, sondern etwas später. Wenn der Test abgeschlossen ist und alle Bugs gefixt sind


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. April 2014)

Muss sagen, mir gefällt das neue Design auf den ersten Blick sehr gut. Die alte, meiner Meinung nach furchtbar unübersichtliche Seite, wirkt deutlich unaufgeräumter. 
Besonders gut gefällt mir, dass ich mir die Artikel für meine Plattformen mit einem Klick anzeigen lassen kann. 
Aber auch insgesamt ist die Menüführung deutlich übersichtlicher und besser geworden. 
 Glückwunsch


----------



## BuzzKillington (28. April 2014)

Im Grunde sieht das Design ja ganz gut aus. Ich frage mich nur, wo die 1080p-Optimierung ist. Außerdem wünsche ich mir eine Option, den Hintergrund dunkel zu machen, also eine Art Nacht-Modus.


----------



## Syptom (28. April 2014)

Auf den ersten Blick sieht das schon mal ganz gut aus. Das Design ist modernisiert und in etwa das, was man heutzutage immer öfters sieht. Vorab: Ich bin Fan des Newstickers und nutze zu 99% nur diesen, deshalb geht es in meiner Bewertung nur um diesen. Was mir persönlich jetzt nicht gefällt ist, ist der übermässige Gebrauch der Farbe weiss, da es mMn für PCG einfach die Änderung optisch zu gross ist. Ausserdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass einige Artikel Werbung sein könnten, zumindest irritiert es mich, das alle paar Auflistungen im Newsticker ein Artikelbild kleiner ist als das einer Spielenews. Auch schade ist, könnte aber ein Bug sein, dass wenn man eben auf "Mehr News anzeigen" nicht mehr News angezeigt werden, sondern einfach die Artikel der letzten 3 Stunden  aus dem kleinen Ticker auf der grossen Seite einfach nochmal angezeigt werden ohne die älteren News. Einfach gesagt: Ich sehe immer noch die selben News wie vor dem Klick auf "mehr News anzeigen". Firefox, neueste Version. Win7 64bit. 

Die Artikelstruktur gefällt mir. Schlicht, elegant, aufgeräumt. Die Schreibweise ist grösser und leichter Lesbar. Gefällt.


----------



## Kerusame (28. April 2014)

nett, ich persönlich mag es zwar garnicht wenn news im kachel-look über den browser flattern, aber abgesehen davon: gut gemacht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. April 2014)

Kerusame schrieb:


> nett, ich persönlich mag es zwar garnicht wenn news im kachel-look über den browser flattern, aber abgesehen davon: gut gemacht.


 
Nochmal, der linke Bereich der Seite mit den Kacheln, ist nicht der News-Ticker.
Dieser Bereich ist eher mit den vier Boxen zu vergleichen, wie sie bisher bei der alten Seite oben zu finden sind.
Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass dieser Bereich größer im Fokus steht und uns auch mehr Möglichkeiten bietet.
Der News-Ticker ist auf der rechten Seite zu finden.


----------



## Spassbremse (28. April 2014)

Auf den ersten Blick sieht das neue Design gar nicht schlecht aus, gefällt mir deutlich besser als die alte Optik.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. April 2014)

Ich muss sagen, ich bin bisher positiv überrascht. Das sieht vom Design her sehr gut aus und wirkt auf mich auch übersichtlicher. Die jetzige Seite hatte mir überhaupt nicht mehr gefallen, in letzter Zeit gar bißchen die Lust auf PC Games genommen.
Auch sehr schön, dass man jetzt nach Plattform ordnen kann und eine jeweils angepasste Startseite bekommt. Für mich als reinen PC Spieler ist das eine Wohltat, weil mir das Konsolenzeug hier auf der alten Seite auf den Keks ging  Hoffentlich kann man das dann auch im Forum so gut trennen 

Der Ersteindruck ist jedenfalls ganz gut.


----------



## Chaz0r (28. April 2014)

Ich bin bisher nicht so angetan...vielleicht ist es Gewohnheit.

Gehen wir mal der Reihe nach durch:

Der Header samt Menü: Finde ich super. Simpel, einfach, Struktur passt, läuft!

Der News-Ticker: Wieso rechts? Mir fällt nur eine Seite ein, die das auch hat. Und seit dem Redesign find ich das auch super unübersichtlich und wird kaum von mir angesteuert. Wieso genau sitzt der denn rechts? Wo ist da der Mehrwert? 
Ich würde die ganze Seite einfach spiegeln. News-Übersicht nach links, Werbebanner nach rechts, Position der Bilder in der Mitte rechts neben den Text. Das ist meiner Meinung nach deutlich angenehmer, zumal ich eben keinen Mehrwert sehe, wieso das rechts sitzen muss.
Inhaltlich: Ich sehe da wirklich nur News. Und irgendwo hier stand ja auch (korrigiert mich, wenn das falsch ist), dass da nur News reinkommen. Aber ich hätte gerne Informationen zu Previews und Reviews auch da drinnen. Das ist einfach immer eine kompakte Anlaufstelle für alles Wichtige gewesen. Wenn ich so jetzt mein Surfverhalten analysieren würde, würde ich sagen, dass einige Berichte, egal in welcher Form, ohne einen Hinweis in einer Newsübersicht, völlig von mir ignoriert werden würden.

Edit dazu: Ich fange doch auch Bücher links an. Ich lese Zeitungsartikel von links nach Rechts, in Magazinen arbeite ich mich von links nach rechts...wieso das Ganze ohne jeglichen Grund brechen?

Damit komm ich dann auch direkt zur Mitte. Der allgemeine Gedanke, die Fonts und so, sind in Ordnung. Aber irgendwie fehlt mir jegliche Struktur. Auf der bisherigen Seite hab ich 4 Teile oben, die mich zu mehr oder weniger "What's hot" Bereichen führen. Die haben insgesamt auch größtenteils gut für mich funktioniert. Auf der neuen Seite fehlt das einfach. Meiner Meinung nach hätte man das gerade ausbauen sollen anstatt es zu streichen. Was ich jetzt habe ist eine Liste, wo ich mir das, was ich lesen will, mühsam selbst zusammensuchen muss.
Da scroll ich jetzt erstmal fröhlich durch. News...Test...News...News...News....Meinungen der Redaktion? Hö? Was haben die plötzlich hier zu suchen. Riesiger Bereich irgendwo im Nirvana von Watch_Dogs? Wieso da? Vom Stil her ist er toll, keine Frage. Aber wieso da? Wieso so weit unten? Wieso unter den News? Videos danach? Völlig ohne Ankündigung? Gefolgt von wieder einer Reihe News und Tests? Gefolgt von ganz spontan wieder einer Reihe Videos? Mit wieder ein paar News? Wtf? Und plötzlich irgendwie aus dem Nirgendwo ein Zitat zu The Last of Us? Was hat das da zu suchen? Wo kommt das her? Wieso zwischen irgendwelchen News und Tests, die wiederum zwischen irgendwelchen Videos sind, die wiederum irgendwie zwischen einem dicken Watch_Dogs-Banner und Meinungen der Redaktion sind? 
Und dann kommt es doch tatsächlich: Top-Artikel und beliebteste Tests! Vom Stil her gar nicht mal so schlecht! Aber wieso muss ich nach Timbuktu scrollen um das zu sehen? Wieso durch ein Gewürfel auf News, Videos, Artikeln und Bannern? 
Dann kommen wir nach den Spielen zu einer Marktübersicht über Hardware...und dann mit den Top-Spielen wieder zu Spielen? Und dann wieder Hardware von PCG Hardware? Also Spiele-Hardware-Spiele-Hardware?! 
Und dann taucht plötzlich kurz vor Ende ein Voting auf? So weit werden viele User eh nicht scrollen. Die User wollen doch den bestmöglichen Überblick über alles und nicht nach Timbuktu scrollen. Da wird das Voting ziemlich im ganzen Conten untergehen. 
Dazu kommt dann, dass neben dem Content in der Mitte, auch rechts irgendwie thematisch kaum passende Sachen auftauchen. Irgendwo nach langem Scrollen neben den News von Spielen und den Tests plötzlich ein kleiner Kasten mit News über "Wissen und Technik"? Wieso da? Wieso irgendwo plötzlich und unerwartet an der Seite?

Was heißt das also zur Startseite erstmal?
Vom Design erstmal größtenteils in Ordnung, allgemeine Dinge, die ich da etwas unglücklich finde, beleuchte ich gleich noch. Die Struktur hingegen ist in meiner Meinung nach aber eine einzige Katastrophe. Auf mich wirkt das alles irgendwie total random zusammengewürfelt. Das muss meiner Meinung nach wirklich grundlegend nochmal überarbeitet werden.

Dann die eigentliche News-Rubrik (http://ba2stage.pcgames.de/News/):

Die drei großen Bereiche oben finde ich ganz gut. 
Die Größenverteilung in der eigentlichen Liste ist aber meiner Meinung nach wieder sehr verwirrend. Die erste News ist erst einmal genau so groß wie die gleiche News im oberen Bereich. Ich sehe also irgendwie 2 Mal das Gleiche. Aber das ist noch nicht so tragisch.  Merkwürdig finde ich das Jonglieren mit der Bildgröße. 3 Große Bilder....3 Kleine Bilder/Videos. 3 Große,  ein kleines, eine Reihe von Großen, plötzlich ein Kleines, was nicht einmal viereckig ist, wie der Rest, sondern freigestellt (HP SlateBook News), dann wieder ein Großes, und wieder 2 Kleine.
Die kleinen Bilder samt News daneben finde ich im Prinzip in Ordnung. Die großen finde ich störend. Sie nehmen irgendwie extrem viel Platz weg und schneiden gleichzeitig jede Menge Informationen ab. Beispielsweise die Vorschau zu Destiny oder den Test zu Child of Light.

"Destiny gehört zu den ganz heißen Hit-Kandidaten des Jahres. Wir haben die Macher in Seattle"...Das hab ich gelesen...ja....schön...sagt aber irgendwie nichts aus. Überschrift und Untertitel, finde ich von den Maßen her für solche Berichte gut gewählt. Aber diese unnötigen Textschnipssel kann kann auch weglassen. Dann passt das Ganze auch neben die kleinere Version der Bilder, sticht durch die Textformatierung trotzdem hervor und hat nicht dieses Jonglieren mit der Größe. Und gleichzeitig bekommt man viel mehr relevante Informationen auf einen Blick. Mehr Übersicht, mehr Informationen und ein einheitliches Layout. Passt doch viel besser! Einen Satz aus dem Review hilft niemandem weiter, das hat absolut keinen Mehrwert.

Die Artikelseiten, in denen letztendlich News und Artikel präsentiert werden, finde ich wirklich gelungen. Hier wird das Potenzial des Designs erst deutlich. Es ist strukturiert, es ist sauber, es hat keine zusammengewürfelten Elemente und Größen, wodurch alles sehr viel angenehmer und ruhiger wirkt. So würd ich das gerne sehen! Aber aktuell sind sie damit auch ein sehr krasser Kontrast, zu der eher unruhigen Newsübersicht und der völlig chaotischen Startseite. Aber gerade hier sieht man einfach die richtige Richtung! Gefällt mir richtig gut!

Heißt im Gesamtfazit: Die Art des Designs gefällt mir...was allerdings in erster Linie an den einzelnen Berichten/News/Artikeln deutlich wird. Die News-Übersicht ist unruhig durch das Jonglieren mit den Bildgrößen. Bei größeren Artikeln, wie bereits beschrieben, werden dadurch 1-2 Sätze aus dem Berichte angezeigt, die alleinstehend keinen Mehrwert bieten.
Die Startseite wirkt auf mich völlig ohne jegliche Struktur und sollte meiner Meinung nach vom Aufbau grundlegend neu konzipiert werden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. April 2014)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Der News-Ticker: Wieso rechts? Mir fällt nur eine Seite ein, die das auch hat. Und seit dem Redesign find ich das auch super unübersichtlich und wird kaum von mir angesteuert. Wieso genau sitzt der denn rechts? Wo ist da der Mehrwert?
> Ich würde die ganze Seite einfach spiegeln. News-Übersicht nach links, Werbebanner nach rechts, Position der Bilder in der Mitte rechts neben den Text..


 
Da würd ich mich anschliessen.


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (28. April 2014)

Auf dem Testserver läuft die Seite noch ein wenig langsam (Schriften sollten gzip-Komprimiert ausgeliefert werden, Javascript nachträglich geladen werden). Allgemein wirkt die Seite noch nicht "knackig".

Wird das neue Design dann auch komplett umgesetzt (sprich: auch im Forum?)

Ansonsten ist das Design aber schon ein deutlicher Wechsel, werde mir das bei Gelegenheit noch genauer anschauen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (28. April 2014)

Schick! 
Toller Aufbau und tolles Design, die Startseite macht ja mal endlich was her.  Die lädt zum Suchen und Schauen ein, bei der alten (bzw. jetzigen) Startseite hatte höchstens der Newsticker zum Scrollen getaugt, sonst war ich hauptsächlich im Forum unterwegs. Nun werd ich wohl einmal öfters diese besuchen.
Die unterschiedlichen Schriftgrößen passen meiner Ansicht gut ins Konzept, alles einheitlich wär doch ein wenig langweilig.
Auch nett, den Leser-Artikeln eine kleine Ecke zu spendieren. 


Falk_Jeromin schrieb:


> Wird das neue Design dann auch komplett umgesetzt (sprich: auch im Forum?)


Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MrFob (29. April 2014)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus ABER:
Ich moechte bitte unbedingt wieder eine news Ansicht wie auf der alten pcg classic Seite hier:
www.pcgames.de/classic/

Eine einfache Liste, in der man alle news nach Tagen sortiert im Ueberblick sieht OHNE riesige Bilder. Nur die Ueberschriften als Texte. Vielleicht ist das ja in der Beta schon drin und ich hab's nur nicht gesehen aber selbst dann, so eine Seite sollte von der home page aus leicht erreichbar sein.

Ansonsten wie gesagt, ganz schick.


----------



## GremlinGizmo (29. April 2014)

Das Design ist auf jeden Fall ansprechender und lädt zum längeren verweilen ein, anders als der alte Aufbau. Die eigenen Startseiten der jeweiligen Plattform ist eine gute Sache, weiter so!


----------



## belakor602 (29. April 2014)

MrFob schrieb:


> Sieht nicht schlecht aus ABER:
> Ich moechte bitte unbedingt wieder eine news Ansicht wie auf der alten pcg classic Seite hier:
> PCGames Classic
> 
> ...


 
Die gibt es auch. Einfach classic eintippen.


----------



## Markus_Wollny (29. April 2014)

Falk_Jeromin schrieb:


> Auf dem Testserver läuft die Seite noch ein wenig langsam (Schriften sollten gzip-Komprimiert ausgeliefert werden, Javascript nachträglich geladen werden). Allgemein wirkt die Seite noch nicht "knackig".



Zum Test sind CSS, JS noch nicht unified und auf der Testinstanz ist GZIP für Fonts noch nicht aktiv, ebenso sind einige SEO-Maßnahmen der Produktivseite vorbehalten (ba2stage ist absichtlich für Robots gesperrt und hat keine Sitemap).



> Wird das neue Design dann auch komplett umgesetzt (sprich: auch im Forum?)


 
Ja, auch das Forum bekommt einen neuen Skin, der ebenfalls responsive wird und sich an den Designvorgaben der Hauptseite orientiert.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## FlorianStangl (29. April 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Der News-Ticker ist auf der rechten Seite zu finden.


 
Genau, der wo "News-Ticker" drüber stehen tut


----------



## MrFob (29. April 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Die gibt es auch. Einfach classic eintippen.


 
Hey cool, danke. Na dann bin ich ja happy. Waere aber schoen wenn man den link dazu noch in das News drop-down Fenster wieder als News-Liste einfuegt.


----------



## thisis (29. April 2014)

Sehr schön, zeitgemäß und ohne den ganzen Glossy-Kram.

Ich hab es noch nicht auf dem iPad getestet, auf dem kein Ad-Block läuft, aber ich hoffe, dass Ihr dort die Werbung auch etwas Benutzerfreundlicher gestaltet. Die ist in der alten Version auf dem iPad oder Handy echt unerträglich. (wie Ihr sicher wisst, gibt es eine Möglichkeit, Werbung elegant und unaufdringlich zu gestalten, ohne die Benutzererfahrung zu stören, dann lässt Sie sogar AdBlock durch ggf.)

Und über Div realisierte Werbe-Popups sind echt rabiat (auch in der alten Version, ich hoffe, sowas macht Ihr zukünftig nicht mehr!)

Ansonsten TOP, endlich ein modernes, sleakes, responsive Design, für das ich eventuell auch bereit wäre über Werbeimpressions zu Eurem Einkommen beizutragen.


----------



## ImperatorBob (29. April 2014)

Hm, im alten Design füllt der Inhalt zwar nicht meine gesamte Seite aus, was nicht so gut ist, dafür gefällt mir das dunkle Blau an den Rändern besser als ein rein weißer Hintergrund, der sieht einfach so nach schlichtem Standard aus, einfach zu "normal". 

Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich wenn ich beide Hauptseiten aufrufe, einmal die Beta und einmal die alte, auf der alten ohne zu Scrollen erst einmal mehr, durchaus interessante, Informationen finde als auf der Betaseite, auf der muss ich dafür ganz wesentlich mehr scrollen -> Bei der durchschnittlichen Aufmerksamkeitsdauer eines Internetnutzers nicht optimal. 

Aber insgesamt finde ich, dass die neue Seite ein richtiger Schritt ist, besonders im Hinblick auf höhere Auflösungen. Oh und ich finde es sehr gut, dass man die Seite direkt auf die Plattform für die man Inhalte sehen möchte einstellen kann. Irgend welcher Konsolen und Mobile Kram hat hier sowieso nichts verloren^^


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. April 2014)

ImperatorBob schrieb:


> Irgend welcher Konsolen und Mobile Kram hat hier sowieso nichts verloren^^



Das sehen viele Leser und auch wir anders, aber nun kann es sich ja jeder aussuchen, was er sehen will.


----------



## Svatlas (29. April 2014)

Die neue Seite gefällt mir auch ausgesprochen gut! Schön übersichtlich und die Tests wirken nicht mehr wie ein zusammengepresster Schuhkarton  Die neuen Einstellungen zwischen den einzelnen Hardware Rubriken ist auch klasse.

Super Arbeit, so sind Freundlichkeit aus


----------



## Bynare (29. April 2014)

Positiv:
Wichtig und gut: die Kategorisierung der Geräte (Endlich keine Konsolen-only-News mehr im "PC" Bereich).
Die Farbgestaltung gefällt mir gut. 

Was mir weniger gefällt:
Die aufdringlich großen Bilder, 
Schriftart (trotz hoher Auflösung) recht groß.
Newsticker bitte wieder links (empfinde ich persönlich als Standard).
Der Sinn einiger Kategorien erschließt sich mir (noch) nicht... z.B. Spiele->Tests vs. Meinungen->Tests

Was mir nicht gefällt:
Vielleicht habe ich es aber einfach noch nicht gefunden...
Wo habt ihr die Möglichkeit Kommentare zu bewerten versteckt?
Ich finde es ungemein wichtig, (meiner Meinung nach) richtige Kommentare positiv zu bewerten und (wieder meiner Meinung nach) dumme/falsche Kommentare negativ.
Ich empfand das schon auf der "alten HP" schlechter gelöst als bei euren Marktbegleitern - jetzt geht's gar nicht mehr? Wollt ihr jetzt lieber Einzelsatz-Kommentare wie "sehe ich genauso" oder "Schwachsinn"? Bitte führt das doch ein.

Aber man sieht - da steckt viel Arbeit drin. Weiter so.


----------



## prophecy2k (29. April 2014)

Warum wird platt und stillos derzeit eigentlich als "modern" angesehen?
iphone Icons, platt und ohne Stil... Windows 8 Icons, platt und ohne Stil... und jetzt geht PC Games auch diesen Weg. Wer findet diesen Minimalstil denn wirklich schön? 
Ist es wirklich so viel grafischer Aufwand ein paar Schatten und Lichteffekte auf einer Grafik zu generieren?
Ich finde es fürchterlich, dass heute immer mehr auf Grafikstile bei User Interfaces gesetzt wird, die auch ein Photoshop Anfänger in 5 Minuten zusammenklicken kann.
Für mich wirkt das einfach nur billig und nicht modern.


----------



## V4der (29. April 2014)

also ich benutze eigentlich fast nur die classic-version
und dort ist mir die schrift viel zu groß

die schrift schaut allgemein unscharf aus

und wie prophecy2k finde ich den platten win8 stil nicht schön...


----------



## ZeroM (29. April 2014)

Ich war ja schon sehr gespannt auf den Relaunch, da die bisherige Version ziemlich mies war, da der Fokus nicht auf dem PC lag. Die Ankündigung letztes Jahr(?) war letztendlich der Grund für mich abzuwarten und der PCG nicht endgültig den Rücken zu kehren. Dass sich das gelohnt hat kann ich noch nicht behaupten.

*Positiv:*
- Endlich kann man den Konsolenkrempel ausblenden. Auch wenn ihr es nicht wahr haben wollt, aber ihr werbt als "*PC* Games", da erwartet man nicht haufenweise Beiträge zu Konsolen. Ansonsten benennt euch in "Video Games" oder so ähnlich um. In der PCGH erwarte ich auch keine Modding-Beiträge für PS und XBOX. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass reine Konsolenseiten derartig viel PC-only Beiträge haben wie es hier der Fall ist. Hier und dort ist das ja mal ok, aber nicht wegen jeder Kleinigkeit.
- Das etwas altmodische Design gehört der Vergangenheit an
- Nicht mehr auf 1024 Pixel Breite optimiert
- Gute Menüleiste
- Scheint auch mit Opera 12 zu funktionieren 

*Negativ:*
- Das flache Win8-Design ist mMn genauso hässlich wie Win8 und wirkt leer
- Die Schrift ist riesig und wohl für 4k gemacht. Selbst auf 1680x1050 hat man denselben Efffekt wie bei Win8(.0): wenige Infos auf vieeeel Platz. Die normale Version ist ganz schlimm wenn man die tägliche Flut an neuen Beiträgen nimmt (bei 1920x1080 wird das auch nicht besser aussehen, 30 Pixel holen nichts raus). Die Classic gibts wohl nicht als PC-only und auch hier ist die Schrift sooo riesig, dass man nicht mal die Beiträge eines Tages übersichtlich auf einen Bildschirm bekommt. Die alte classic ist hier um Welten voraus, die Schrift einen Ticken größer und es passt.
- Die Bilder auf der Übrersichtsseite sind auch viel zu groß. In der Höhe könnten mMn 40% eingespart werden, damit es zumindest ansatzweise übersichtlich wird.
- Zur Übersichtsseite: Zumindest auf der PC-only Seite könnte man sich die Erscheinungsplattformen oben genauso einsparen wie die doppelte Leerzeile zwischen Überschrift und Zusammenfassung/Einleitung des Beitrags wo eine Leerzeite reichen müsste. Zusammen mit einer kleineren Schrift würde das die Übersichtlichkeit enorm steigern.
- Der Zeilenabstand in Beiträgen ist leider auch sehr hoch (1,5?; wenn ja wie wäre es mit 1,25?)
- Irgendwie ist alles kursiv geschrieben. Halte ich persönlich für unpassend das dauerhaft zu verwenden, es sollte eigentlich dazu da sein gewisse Worte wie z.B. Spielenamen hervorzuheben. Wenn das an der Schrift liegt, dann ist die halt unpassend. 
- Durch beide letztgenannten Punkte leider unübersichtlicher als die alte Version, da hilft auch das mögliche Ausklammern der Konsolenbeiträge nichts

*Sonstiges:*
Keine Ahnung ob Bug oder gewollt: mal wird im Newsticker die Uhrzeit des Beitrags angezeigt, mal die Zeit seit Erscheinen des Beitrags. Ich persönlich halte die Uhrzeit für besser.
Statt "Meinung" in der Menüleiste halte ich "Artikel" für passender.

Gibt es eigentlich schon einen neuen PC-only RSS-Feed? Ich habe da noch nichts gefunden. Der alte ist ja aufgrund seine Konsolen- und Werbelastigkeit schon fast eine Zumutung.


Viel Kritik, aber dafür soll der Thread wohl auch da sein. Lobhudelei ohne Kritik bewirkt keinen Fortschritt.
Aber momentan ist die neue Version mMn definitiv nicht besser als die alte, eher schlechter...


----------



## Lurelein (29. April 2014)

prophecy2k schrieb:


> Warum wird platt und stillos derzeit eigentlich als "modern" angesehen?
> iphone Icons, platt und ohne Stil... Windows 8 Icons, platt und ohne Stil... und jetzt geht PC Games auch diesen Weg. Wer findet diesen Minimalstil denn wirklich schön?


 
Ich finde ihn schön und finde es super das endlich wieder weniger mehr ist. Nachdem es eine Zeitlang modern war mit Effekten und zig Dingen auf Cool zu machen, ist der minimalistische Stil absolut Top.


----------



## BxBender (29. April 2014)

Hm, alles größer und weniger Infos auf einen Blick. Unschön! Ich brauche eine Auflistung alle News der letzten 2-3 Tage, möglichst in Zeilenform. Nach jedem Update wird die Seite hier undurchsichtiger. Damals war halt alles besser. Man konnte damals einfach die News der letzten Tage einfach schön durchscrollen und alle Interessanten Links in einem neuen Tab öffnen und dann alles der Reihe nach durchlesen und dann wegklicken. Wo bleibt hier der Komfort?! Man muss imemr mehr Bilder und Werbung oder was auch imerm wegwischen, damit man irgendwo mal die eine oder andere Neuigkeit entdeckt. Ich habe echt das Gefühl, dass ich nur noch die Hälfte mitbekomme, wenn ich nicht 5 mal am Tag die Seite checke. Aber das ist ja auch so gewollt, damit man mehr Werbung hat. Guter Trick. Damals hat man PC Games eingegeben, da kamen alle News in der Übersicht auf meinem 19 Zöller der letzten 3 Tage. Jetzt habe ich hier einen riesigen Bildschirm und 5 News der letzten 5 Stunden auf der Startseite, wenn ich mich durchscrolle. Aber zumindest kann ich diese Seite nun mit meinem Smartphone trotz Wurstfingern tadellos bedienen. Hat ja auch was. Obwohl, warum soll ich mich mit dem Smartphone vorm PC hinsetzen? Bei der Arbeit oder wenn ich aufn Kasten Bier beim Kumpel sitze, brauche ich die Seite nicht anschmeißen. Ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr. Wo ist hier der 50% Webseitenansichts-Schalter und der 300% Bildinhaltsvergrößerungsknopf? So, genug aufgeregt. Ich schau mal, wie es bei der Konkurrenz ausschaut. Vielleicht muss ich nach über 20 Jahren Treue doch umsteigen.


----------



## kingcoolstar (29. April 2014)

Sieht alles gut aus. Aber für mich sind da zu wenige Informationen auf einer Seite. Zu wenig News wo man sehr lange runter scrollen muss damit man alles mitbekommt. Alles viel zu groß gemacht. Wie wäre es mit 50 Prozent alles enger beisammen zu tun?


----------



## BxBender (29. April 2014)

Lurelein schrieb:


> Ich finde ihn schön und finde es super das endlich wieder weniger mehr ist. Nachdem es eine Zeitlang modern war mit Effekten und zig Dingen auf Cool zu machen, ist der minimalistische Stil absolut Top.


 
Mööp. Minimalistisch? Schön und gut. Aber bitte nur bei den Farben udn Effekten, nicht aber so beim Inhalt. Ich sehe hier vor lauter riesiger einfarbiger Flächen nichts mehr. Wo sind die Newstexte?


----------



## Paldonhb (30. April 2014)

sry.. aber das war zuviel des guten.. grad das hatte mir gefallen, das soviel auf einer seite war... dann wär man ja wiedre nur am klicken


----------



## Lurelein (30. April 2014)

BxBender schrieb:


> Mööp. Minimalistisch? Schön und gut. Aber bitte nur bei den Farben udn Effekten, nicht aber so beim Inhalt. Ich sehe hier vor lauter riesiger einfarbiger Flächen nichts mehr. Wo sind die Newstexte?



Wenn du die nicht findest oder siehst, brauchst du wohl eine Brille 

Wie gesagt, mir gefällt das soweit sehr gut und wesentlich besser als das aktuelle Design, was ich nie wirklich mochte.

Es muss ja nicht jedem gefallen, dafür gibt es einfach viel zu viele Geschmäcker und Ansichten da draußen. Allen recht machen kann man es eh nie.


----------



## UthaSnake (30. April 2014)

Mir gefällt das neue Design definitiv besser als das alte!

Dieses hässliche Hintergrundblau ist endlich Geschichte!
Die Seite wirkt, da es weniger Rahmen gibt (oder diese "blasser" wirken), nicht mehr so eingeengt!
Der Seitenkopf ist nicht mehr so überladen!
Der User hat die Wahl welche News, über welche Plattform er sich ansehen möchte!
Mir gefällt die größere Schrift und der größere Zeilenabstand! (gerade längere Texte am PC zu lesen mag ich nicht umbedingt, ist aber schöner wenn dann die Schrift etwas größer ist!)
Hab mir nun nicht jeden Artikel angesehen, aber z.B. bei "Murdered: Soul Suspect" finde ich es gut, dass ich auf der Seite auch nur News über das Spiel finde und nicht rechts am Bildschirmrand noch eine Spalte "beliebte Videos" (etc...), wo ich dann wieder Segel und Diaz nackt sehen muss >.< ! 

Wirklich viel neagtives hab ich gar nicht zu sagen 
Das liegt aber auch eher daran, das ich das jetzige Design sehr schrecklich finde 
Das "Windows 8 Design" finde ich sehr passend. Schön schlicht!
Wie gesagt empfinde ich das jetzige Design als Überladen! (Überall sind Spalten mit "Videoempfehlungen", "beliebte Videos", 2 mal (!) die Rubrik "auch Lesenswert", sowohl neben, als auch unter dem Artikel, etc...)


----------



## BxBender (30. April 2014)

Die Startseite muss alle News der letzten Tage chronologisch in einer Auflistung führen, ansonsten ist die Seite nutzlos und man sucht sich eine bessere Seite.

Die jetzige Seite der PCGH ist schon ewig besser als die von PC Games. Ihr nutzt im Heft schon deren Original-Hardwareberichte, nehmt dann doch auch einfach deren Webseitendesign. Fertig.

Eure neue Beta-Seite sieht aus wie wie Tablets mit Win 8.1 gemacht. PC User werden die neue Seite hassen und meiden. Auf meinem 27 Zöller sieht die neue Seite nämlich total Scheiße aus. Muss man so sagen.

Wenn die Seite auch mit dem Finger benutzbar sein soll, dann macht abwechselnd farbige Tabellenzeilen pro Newsmeldung mit ordentlicher Zellenhöhe, damit man nicht in der Reihe verrutscht.

Die Gliederung der Newsmeldungen müssen so sein, dass imemr alle chronologisch  nach Tag und Uhrzeit zusammen angezeigt werden, am besten zumindest 2 volle Tage.
Das erspart Mausklicks ohne Ende.

Zudem könnte man oben eine Auswählleiste anbringen, womit man Filter für Themengebiete aktiviert oder aber auch deaktiviert.
Am besten wäre diese Einstellung noch mit dem Anwenderprofil speicherbar, wenn man sich einen Account anlegt.
Wer dann also die Seite aufruft und einen Auto-Login aktiv hat, der hat sofort die News in der Auflistung, so wie er es sich wünscht.

Solltet ihr die neue Seite so umsetzen wie in der jetzigen Vorschau, dann werde ich mir echt einen Wechsel zur Konkurrenz überlegen. Gamestar und Co. warten bereits und die wollen auch Abos verkaufen.


----------



## ecHo22222 (30. April 2014)

Mein Senf zur Seite:

+ Grundlegend gefällt mir das neue Design viel besser. Es ist deutlich entschlackter und "luftiger"
+ Die Aufteilung in unterschiedliche Plattformen finde ich sehr sinnvoll. So kann jeder selbst entscheiden, was relevant ist. Hauptsache die PC News haben Priorätät. Schließlich heißt das Ding noch immer PC Games!

- Der größere Zeilenabstand gefällt mir zwar aer ein bisschen weniger würde es auch tun. Man muss doch teilweise gut scrollen
- Die positiven und negativen Punke am Ende eines Tests würden sich auch gut nebeneinander anbieten. auch hier würde man sich einiges an scrollen sparen.

Bin gespannt wie die finale Fassung aussieht!


----------



## ZeroM (30. April 2014)

Lurelein schrieb:


> Ich finde ihn schön und finde es super das endlich wieder weniger mehr ist. Nachdem es eine Zeitlang modern war mit Effekten und zig Dingen auf Cool zu machen, ist der minimalistische Stil absolut Top.


Es geht ja auch nicht darum 10 verschiedene Effekte wie Glossy, abgerundete Ecken, Farbübergänge, Animationen usw. gleichzeitig einzuführen und alles mit nicht-inhaltlichen Dingen (Videoempfehlungen, usw.) vollzustopfen, sondern zumindest ein paar dezente Effekte ins Design einzubauen die nicht zu aufdringlich sind. Jetzt ist das so extremst minimalistisch und leer, dass es total lieblos wirkt.

Nochmal zur Größe: Die Mausindustrie wird sich freuen wenn die Leute vom vielen Scrollen andauernd kaputte Mausräder haben. Wenn ich bei einer kleinen Neuigkeit trotz 1050 Pixeln Bildschirmhöhe erst einmal kräftig scrollen muss um überhaupt etwas vom Text zu sehen läuft etwas schief.
Ich habe es ja schon mal erwähnt, dass das wohl für 4k optimiert worden ist. Oder eben FullHD(+)-Bildschirme auf 13" oder kleiner. 4k ist momentan eine absolute Minderheit und daran wird sich so schnell auch nichts unter Gamern ändern. Und wer sich ein FullHD-Notebook mit 13" oder weniger holt ist selbst schuld wenn er dann nichts mehr lesen kann. Man kann dafür nicht diejenigen bluten lassen, die eine vernünftige DPI-Zahl in ihrem Monitor haben (z.B. 24/27" bei 1920x1080). Ich gehe auch stark davon aus, dass die allermeisten hier einen Desktop-PC mit 22"+ haben.

Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel am Design der Webseite der Konkurrenz aus München. Da wird vieles besser gemacht. Im Vergleich um Welten übersichtlicher, aber wohl noch auf 1024 Pixel optimiert. Vielleicht sollte man beide zusammen legen, dann gibts gute Inhalte mit gutem Design.


----------



## Drendur (30. April 2014)

mir gefällt das neue design auch besser weil es übersichtlicher ist. aber ein punkt stört mich sehr: diese übergroße schrift. lässt sich da denn nicht noch was ändern? grade auf großen bildschrimen nerft sie sehr


----------



## TBone1794 (30. April 2014)

Also grundsätzlich gefällt mir das neuere Design sehr gut. Die entschlackte Oberfläche gibt mehr Übersicht und schnellere Ladezeiten.
 Aber: Mir fehlt die Video Rubrik am besten genauso schön sortiert wie die anderen in z.B. Trailer, Previews, Reviews und Specials.


----------



## TBone1794 (30. April 2014)

TBone1794 schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich gefällt mir das neuere Design sehr gut. Die entschlackte Oberfläche gibt mehr Übersicht und schnellere Ladezeiten.
> Aber: Mir fehlt die Video Rubrik am besten genauso schön sortiert wie die anderen in z.B. Trailer, Previews, Reviews und Specials.


 
Okay, habe es unter "Meinung" gefunden. Dann ist nur der Name "Meinung" mir nicht intuitiv mit Videos in Zusammenhang gekommen.


----------



## evil-lender (30. April 2014)

Finde es richtig nice, dass der News-Ticker auf der neuen Seite nach rechts verschoben wurde , so ist es viel übersichtlicher


----------



## Fresh1981 (30. April 2014)

Ja bin auch positiv überrascht. Endlich ne reine PC Seite. So wie man es von der PC Games gewohnt war


----------



## BxBender (30. April 2014)

Aktuell werden nur News der letzten 3 Stunden im News-Ticker angezeigt. Voll daneben. Demnach müsste ich 8x alle 3 Stunden pro Tag dort reinschauen, um nichts zu übersehen. Alternativ wie blöd immer dumm rumklicken. Nervig. Das ganze Drumherum, also der ganze andere Rest der Webseitenstartseite interessiert mich überhaupt nicht und ist total überflüssig, da es sich ja höchstens um einen doppelten Beitrag handelt, wo man nur schon mal mehr anlesen kann. Aber das sind halt Designer. Hauptsache hübsch. Nutzen ist egal. Logisch gesehen wäre es sinnvoll oben meinetwegen die letzten News mit Bild und mehr Infotext dartzstellen, alle nachfolgenden älteren News nur noch in kleiner tabellarischer Forum zeitlich aufgelistet, dafür mindestens 2 Tage einsichtbar. Jeder der dann die Seite öffnet, sieht alles neue sofort und schön bebildert. Und man kann dann einfach weiter nach unten scrollen um zu sehen, ob man evtl. was von der Timeline her verpasst hat. Das ist die zeitsparendste udn übersichtlichste Art und Weise, wie das sein könnte. Die ganze Webseitenbreite könnte sinnvoll genutzt werden und man könnte ggf. Werbung seitlich und unten oder zwischendurch auch mal ansetzen, wenn man muss. Aber beim jetzigen Status der neuen Seite mus sich viel zu viel scrollen, klicken gucken, nachdenken, nochmal klicken. Chaotischer geht es nicht. Die schlimmste Seite, die ich jemals geöffnet habe. Lediglich das Desgn sieht auf den ersten Blick hübscher aus. Also genau was für Frauen. Och ist der blaue Wagen schön. Aber Schatz, da passt doch nicht mal eine ganze Kiste Bier in den Kofferraum. Egal, mir gefällt die Farbe und der große Schminkspiegel!


----------



## Shaktwo (30. April 2014)

Also ich finds gut. Ma nich kirre machen hier. 

Habe die bisherigen Kommentare etwas überflogen und bin der Meinung, dass man dem meisten beikommen kann. Bei zu wenig Inhalten eben immer eine "mehr davon! - Möglichkeit" anbieten. News-Ticker: Bei "mehr News" hätte ich eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass einfach nochmal eine Anzahl an Ticker-Nachrichten unten aufklappt.

Das einzige, was mir noch aufgefallen ist, sind die *Kommentare bei einem Artikel*. Da finde ich die Vorschaulänge mit knapp über einem Satz etwas arg wenig - zumindest wenn "Mehr Community" das Ziel sein soll. Denn aktuell habe ich eigentlich nur die Info, dass xy einen kommentar verfasst hat. Vor allem, da der erste Satz oft eh nicht sonderlich hilfreich ist - siehe meinen Beitrag. 

Update: Die *Tags über den Artikeln wie "Brands" oder  "Film"* wirken etwas wie die völlig unsinnigen Tags auf anderen Seiten, die einem alles anzeigen. Das ist etwas schade, da ja bereits auf den Artikel gefiltert wird, was echt gut ist! Habe allerdings auch keinen rechten Vorschlag, wie man das besser hervorheben kann.

Update: Die *Zeitangabeangabe der "vor xy min"* etc finde ich gut. Kann man die gepinnten Artikel besser entdecken bzw. hilft mir das mehr, wenns um die "Einordnung der Aktualität" geht. Dass bei einem 1-2 Tage alten Artikel jetzt die Uhrzeit steht anstatt einfach das Datums ggf. mit Uhrzeit halte ich für "Work in Progress". 

Update: Im *Menü kann man bei den Unterpunkten* links ruhig die Höhe des Menüs nehmen finde ich und die unabhängig von der Textbreite bei allen setzen. Gerade bei den kleinen Menüpunkten bin ich mit der Maus beim rechts rüberfahren schon einige Male auf den anderen Menüpunkt gekommen, den ich gar nicht wollte. Bei "Meinung" besonders aufgefallen.

Update: Die Grafiker könnten sich bei den *"leeren Menüpunkten"* ja nicht was witziges einfallen lassen, damit nicht nur der gleiche Menüpunkt auch nochmal rechts in der Box steht. Go,go! 

Update: Habe gerade einem armen Kerl per *Umfragemodul "PCG-Quickpolls*" zu nem PC geraten, ohne gesehen zu haben, dass das eine Abstimmung aus dem Forum war bzw außer "jetzt kommentieren" weder nen Teasertext oder ne Themenüberschrift im Kasten auf der Startseite bekomme.

Update: *Kachel-Inhaltsverzeichnisse *bei längeren Artikel bitte ungescrollt darstellen. ;P


----------



## ActionNews (1. Mai 2014)

Schade auf der beta Seite zur Monatsvorschau Mai des neuen PCGames Designs funktioniert der Video Player nicht. Sobald ich auch Play drücke wird das Video nur zu einer grauen Fläche und nichts passiert.
Verwendeter Browser:
FireFox 29 unter Windows 8.1
Artikel: http://ba2stage.pcgames.de/Spielemarkt-Thema-117280/News/PC-Spiele-2014-Releases-im-Mai-Watch-Dogs-Wolfenstein-und-mehr-in-der-Monatsvorschau-1119305/


----------



## FlorianStangl (2. Mai 2014)

Habt ihr eigentlich schon die Suche auf ba2stage.pcgames.de ausprobiert?


----------



## Markus_Wollny (2. Mai 2014)

ActionNews schrieb:


> Schade auf der beta Seite zur Monatsvorschau Mai des neuen PCGames Designs funktioniert der Video Player nicht. Sobald ich auch Play drücke wird das Video nur zu einer grauen Fläche und nichts passiert.
> Verwendeter Browser:
> FireFox 29 unter Windows 8.1
> Artikel: PC-Spiele 2014: Releases im Mai - Watch Dogs, Wolfenstein und mehr in der Monatsvorschau



Danke für den Hinweis, der Fehler ist behoben.

Viele Grüße

  Markus


----------



## Willus (2. Mai 2014)

Der neue Seite ist übersichtlich und gefäält mir gut.


----------



## Chemenu (2. Mai 2014)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schon die Suche auf ba2stage.pcgames.de ausprobiert?


 Gefällt mir gut. Ich finde es allerdings verwirrend dass man erneut auf "Suche" klicken muss nachdem man die Suchergebnisse weiter einschränkt. Ich dachte das funktioniert "on the fly" und hab mich deshalb zuerst gewundert warum das Einschränken überhaupt nicht funktioniert.


----------



## FlorianStangl (2. Mai 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut. Ich finde es allerdings verwirrend dass man erneut auf "Suche" klicken muss nachdem man die Suchergebnisse weiter einschränkt. Ich dachte das funktioniert "on the fly" und hab mich deshalb zuerst gewundert warum das Einschränken überhaupt nicht funktioniert.


 
Ja, der erneute Klick ist verwirrend, das ging uns auch so. Müssen wir noch optimieren.


----------



## Markus_Wollny (2. Mai 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut. Ich finde es allerdings verwirrend dass man erneut auf "Suche" klicken muss nachdem man die Suchergebnisse weiter einschränkt. Ich dachte das funktioniert "on the fly" und hab mich deshalb zuerst gewundert warum das Einschränken überhaupt nicht funktioniert.


 
Das hatte ich zuerst ausprobiert, aber da wir an dieser Stelle zumindest die Seite komplett neu laden müssen und für eine einzelne Suche auch tatsächlich eine ganze Reihe einzelner Abfragen ausgeführt werden muss, so dass sich das nicht mehr für Ajax eignet, ist es suboptimal, wenn die Seite sich automatisch abschickt und neu lädt, bevor alle Filter eingestellt sind. Daher ist das Autosubmit an dieser Stelle wieder rausgeflogen.

Viele Grüße

 Markus


----------



## Chemenu (2. Mai 2014)

Wenn man es dann mal begriffen hat ist es ja ok. Mir hätte schon ein zweiter Such-Button neben (oder unter) den Filtern gereicht. Dann wäre sofort klar dass man da erneut drauf klicken muss.


----------



## ZeroM (2. Mai 2014)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schon die Suche auf ba2stage.pcgames.de ausprobiert?


Die funktioniert. 

Dass man jetzt gezielt Konsolenkrempel ausklammern kann ist gut. Aber sonst finde ich nichts Neues.

Leider ist es wie der Rest der Seite total unübersichtlich geworden, da das Scrollrad extrem beansprucht wird. Zumindest die ausführlicheren Infos (+ Bild) zu den ersten 3 Ergebnissen könnte man sich sparen oder zumindest nur für recht aktuelle Ergebnisse (ca. 1 Woche) anzeigen.
Alles in allem war die alte Suche klar besser da wesentlich übersichtlicher und fast funktionktionsgleich.


----------



## dermitdemballspielt (3. Mai 2014)

Sorry liebe Webentwickler, aber die Seite ist echt fürchterlich. Sind nach einer Standard Wordpress Template aus. Es wirkt alles sehr unstrukturiert. Dazu scheinen die Inhalte in der Luft zu hängen. In der heutigen Zeit möchten die User 3-4 Aufmacher auf der Seite sehen, die sie animieren weiter zu lesen. 

Das Menu ist schwer als solches erkennbar, es fehlt eine strukturierendes Element, das man das Menu als solches erkennt. Es wirkt zu sehr gedrängt und bietet keine wirkliche Menüführung. Zudem scheint das Menü Script viele Fehler zu haben. 

Und was soll das, das die Seite so lang scrollen zu lassen. Eure Konkurrenz 4players hat sich damit schon den Unmut seiner Leser auf sich gezogen.

Hofft das ihr noch mal euer Konzept überdenkt.So schlecht war die alte Seite nicht und zudem hatte sie einen Wiedererkennungswert. Mit so einer Seite würde PC Games sein Gesicht im Internet verlieren.


----------



## karsten2409 (3. Mai 2014)

Sieht schei**e aus das neue Design , absolutes No-Go !


----------



## Aglareba (3. Mai 2014)

Mir gefällt das neue Design... allerdings würde ich mir die Möglichkeit wünschen, dass man mehrere Plattformen sich gleichzeitig anschauen kann (z.B. PC und Tablet/Smartphones).


----------



## Kaisan (4. Mai 2014)

karsten2409 schrieb:


> Sieht schei**e aus das neue Design , absolutes No-Go !


 
Konstruktive Kritik wird hier immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (4. Mai 2014)

Wenn ihr schon Änderungen vor nehmt dann mehr Performance BITTE !!!
Wenn ich hier ein Video in 1280x720 sehe, kommt dauernd der Ladebalken.
Sehe ich das selbe Video (Game Trailer,...) auf Youtube in 1920x1080 ist das kein Problem!
Ansonsten finde ich die Seite okay, könnte aber weit übersichtlicher sein zb. könnten die verschiedenen Themen mit 2 unterschiedlichen Farben getrennt werden, damit nicht alles wie auf einen Fleck steht. Das bewahrt die Übersicht und es liest sich leichter.
Also nehmt die Beine in die Hand und LOS LOS LOS...


----------



## USA911 (4. Mai 2014)

Also mir gefällt das Design der neuen Seite absolut gar nicht! Es ist viel zu aufgebläht und einfach alles viel zu groß! Dann die Farbe des hintergrundes bei den Kommentaren (da bekommt jede Meinung viel zu viel Platz). Warum am unteren Rand der Seite diese riesigen Bilder für Tips, beliebtesten Artikel, etc...? Warum sind die Artikel durch weitere Bilder über die ganze Breiete von einander getrennt? Sind das alte? gehören die noch zu den aktuellsten, sind das dann die meist komentierten/ gelesen Artikel?

Warum sind die Texte nicht zentriert? Links weniger Rand als rechts? (auf der alten zwar auch, aber nicht so stark wie auf der neuen. Einfach zu stark nach links verlagert)

Auch auf Inhaltliche Fehler sollte stärker geachtet werden!!! (Bsp.:                                                                                                                                                                                                                            


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

*Raven's Cry (PC)*

                                                                                                                                                                                Release:                                                 07.05.14                                                                                                                                           Genre:                                                  Action                                                                                                                                                                                        Publisher:                                                                                                  TopWare Interactive                                                                                                                                                                                        Entwickler:                                                  TopWare Interactive                                                                                                                                                                                        Auch für:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                               PS3                                                                                                          /                                                                                                           X360                                                                                                          /                                                                                                           PS4                                                      
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           Das Action-Adventure Ravens  Cry erscheint im ersten _Quartal 2012_. In der Welt der Piraten


Ebenso, bei der Vorstellung des Textverfasser am Ende, kann man einiges an Platz sparen. Wenn die Vorstellung schon in nem Block angeortnet ist, warum nicht bei mehreren Autoren, es nebeneinander anzuordnen. Es ist dann kompakter und wird dadurch auch nicht unübersichtlicher.

Muss sagen die alte Seite gefällt mir besser, da es einfach kompakter ist.


----------



## HNRGargamel (4. Mai 2014)

mir gefällt ehrlich gesagt auch... finde es zu unübersichtlich! Hier kann man mal schnell auf die Seite, kurz durchscrollen und hat in 10 Sekunden alle News gecheckt. 
Auf der neuen Seite muss man erstmal suchen und verbringt länger auf der Seite. Und genau das wollt ihr anscheind auch erreichen..
Ggf. muss ich irgenwann wirklich zur LameStar wechseln!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. Mai 2014)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> mir gefällt ehrlich gesagt auch... finde es zu unübersichtlich! Hier kann man mal schnell auf die Seite, kurz durchscrollen und hat in 10 Sekunden alle News gecheckt.
> Auf der neuen Seite muss man erstmal suchen und verbringt länger auf der Seite. Und genau das wollt ihr anscheind auch erreichen..
> Ggf. muss ich irgenwann wirklich zur LameStar wechseln!


 
Der Aufbau der neuen Startseite soll vor allem dazu dienen, interessante und wichtige Themen prominenter zu präsentieren.
Specials, Tests, Kolumnen und ähnliche Artikel gingen auf der alten Seite im großen Ticker viel zu sehr unter.

Zum durchscrollen der News können diese Seiten verwendet werden:
classic (nur PC)
Spiele News - PCGames.de


----------



## Puffdady (4. Mai 2014)

ich finde die neue seite bisher nicht gut.
der newsticker ist viel zu klein und zu kurz. und wenn man dann auf "weitere anzeigen" geht ist man auf ner total unübersichtlichen seite überfüllt mit bildern. 
zudem finde ich blöd, dass da immer steht "vor xx minuten/stunden"... die uhrzeit gehört dahin. man hat doch keine lust noch zu rechnen wann der beitrag on gegangen ist 
so wie auf PCGH ist es am besten


----------



## ImperatorBob (4. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das sehen viele Leser und auch wir anders, aber nun kann es sich ja jeder aussuchen, was er sehen will.


 Jop und deswegen finde ich diese Änderung sehr gut 
Ich bin halt der Meinung, dass ich auf PC Games vor allem PC Inhalte haben möchte, genauso wie im Heft, sonst könnt Ihr euch auch anders nennen^^


----------



## Batze (5. Mai 2014)

Nur mal eine ganz kurze Frage an die Redis, bevor ich meine Final Meinung hier abgebe.
Diese riesigen Flächen, die jetzt noch extrem leer sind, da ja auf HD Optimiert worden ist, ich selbst bin On auf 1920*1080. 
Was kommt da rein?
Also Links sehe ich sehr viel Platz, Rechts eher mega Platz wo der fast ganze Inhalt rein könnte der momentan auf der Main präsentiert ist wenn ich On komme, und im Header ist auch noch recht viel Blau, ganz leer.
Sagt mir jetzt das bleibt so, oder sagt ehrlich, nönö, das muss so leer sein damit mir wir alles mit Werbung Voll stopfen können.
Die Main, wenn man rein kommt ist erschreckend ohne Infos, da ist wie gesagt so viel Platz, das man alles 3 mal rein bekommt ohne 5 Kilometer nach unten zu Scrollen, was kommt da rein?
Werbung, ok, ist klar, np, aber wollt ihr echt alles vollstopfen damit?  Oder bleibt es so leer?


----------



## FlorianStangl (5. Mai 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Was kommt da rein?


 
Da kommt nichts rein. Die volle Breite nutzen nur die Störer-Elemente (z.B. Watch Dogs), ansonsten bleiben die Flächen leer. Nicht für Werbung, sondern weil es das von uns gewollte Design so vorsieht.


----------



## ZeroM (5. Mai 2014)

Mal Hand aufs Herz, wieviel Win8-Fans (Modern UI) gibt es bei euch in der Redaktion? Oder wie winzig sind eure Monitore?
Anders kann ich mir dieses "wenig Infos auf viel Platz" nicht erklären. Was sollen diese riesigen Lücken?


----------



## radinger (5. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Zum durchscrollen der News können diese Seiten verwendet werden:
> classic (nur PC)
> Spiele News - PCGames.de



Wieso werden diese beiden Listen eigentlich auf einen so kurzen Zeitraum begrenzt?


----------



## FlorianStangl (5. Mai 2014)

radinger schrieb:


> Wieso werden diese beiden Listen eigentlich auf einen so kurzen Zeitraum begrenzt?


 
Wie viele News sollen denn auf eine Seite? Derzeit sind es 65.


----------



## s1ro (5. Mai 2014)

Also schlechter konnte sie ja auch nicht werden. Hier findet man ja absolut nichts. 
Aber das neue Design lässt hoffen. Hat da aber jemand bei 4Players.de abgeschaut?


----------



## Kaisan (5. Mai 2014)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Da kommt nichts rein. Die volle Breite nutzen nur die Störer-Elemente (z.B. Watch Dogs), ansonsten bleiben die Flächen leer. Nicht für Werbung, sondern weil es das von uns gewollte Design so vorsieht.


 
Gespannt wäre ich ja noch darauf, wie Werbung ab sofort umgesetzt wird; schließlich finden sich auf der aktuellen Test-Seite kaum Werbeanzeigen. Bleibt dieser spärliche Einsatz von Werbung so (was löblich im Vergleich zur aktuellen Werbe-Bombardierung wäre) oder werden in Zukunft neue Werbebanner an neuen Stellen geschaltet?


----------



## FlorianStangl (5. Mai 2014)

Werbung kommt natürlich noch rein. Derzeit sind nur Platzhalter eingebaut.


----------



## radinger (5. Mai 2014)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Wie viele News sollen denn auf eine Seite? Derzeit sind es 65.


 
Die Anzahl der News pro Seite ist in Ordnung, aber ich hätte gerne eine Seite 2, 3, 4 usw. bzw. eine Möglichkeit, mir mehr (= ältere) News anzeigen zu lassen.


----------



## FlorianStangl (5. Mai 2014)

radinger schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der News pro Seite ist in Ordnung, aber ich hätte gerne eine Seite 2, 3, 4 usw. bzw. eine Möglichkeit, mir mehr (= ältere) News anzeigen zu lassen.


 
Hätte ich auch gerne  Steht daher auf der Todo-Liste.


----------



## xMANIACx (5. Mai 2014)

Das neue Design gefällt mir auf den erste Blick besser als das alte. Jedoch nervt mich die Anordnung der Navigationsleiste, das wirkt auf mich etwas wild und durcheinander.
Die fünf Symbole am Anfang sind schon gut, auch wenn da eine etwas bessere Zuordnung nett wäre (also z.B. unter dem Monitor "PC" schreiben oder unter den Playstation Controller das "PS" Symbol etc.). Danach wäre es irgendwie angenehmer wenn man als erstes auf "News" klicken könnte, dann auf "Spiele"/"Meingung", danach "Hardware", "Kino&Co." dann das "Forum" und zum schluss "Heft & Abo". So könnte man sich strukturierter durch die Seite klicken und die Buttons wären thematisch besser sortiert. Also erst die PC/Spiele Themen, dann Kino, dann die Diskussionsplattform und zu guter letzt alles zum Heft.
Was mich auch noch fehlt ist eine Art "weiter" Button um ältere News zu sehen und vlt. eine sowie ein Indikator für einen Tag, z.B.

----Montag 05.05.2014----

News 1

News 2

etc.

---Sonntag 04.05.2014---

News 1

News 2

etc.



so etwas würde es leichter machen News wiederzufinden oder um neue News schneller zu identifzieren.

MfG,
xMANIACx

Edit: eine Kleinigkeit noch: In der Newsübersicht habt ihr ja so kleine Felder vor den News stehen mit "Tipp" oder "Top", wäre Super wenn man noch Symbole für das System einbauen könnte auf das sich die News bezieht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Mai 2014)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> und vlt. eine sowie ein Indikator für einen Tag, z.B.
> 
> ----Montag 05.05.2014----
> 
> ...


 
In den News-Tickern gibt es immer einen Idikator für den Tag.
Hier ist es gut zu sehen: classic
Das gilt auch für den Ticker auf der Startseite, nun sieht man es nicht wenn der aktuelle Tag schon voll ist.

Der linke Bereich der Seite ist ja kein Ticker, sondern ein Bereich von Artikel je nach Interessenlage prominent platziert werden.



> Edit: eine Kleinigkeit noch: In der Newsübersicht habt ihr ja so kleine  Felder vor den News stehen mit "Tipp" oder "Top", wäre Super wenn man  noch Symbole für das System einbauen könnte auf das sich die News  bezieht.



Auch die Plattformen werden vor den Artikeln angezeigt, wenn es explizite Einteilungen gibt.
Sieht man ebenfalls auf der von mir verlinkten Seite ganz gut, aber auch auf der Startseite im Ticker.


----------



## TheClayAllison (5. Mai 2014)

Das neue Design gefällt mir optisch sehr gut. Es sieht übersichtlich, schlicht und modern aus. Es fühlt sich jetzt viel offener und nicht mehr so begrenzt und zusammengequetscht an wie auf der aktuellen Seite der Fall. Die Störer sind optimal, schön groß und nehmen die volle Breite ein. Gute Arbeit! Supergeil!


----------



## smurfsoft (5. Mai 2014)

Bitte behaltet die Listenansicht (aka "classic") bei, ansonsten habt ihr mindestens einen Leser verloren...


----------



## SchattenparkerXL (6. Mai 2014)

So weit so gut.
Allerdings funktioniert bei mir nun Eure Bildergalerie nicht mehr. Sie bleibt auf dem jeweiligen Bild stehen, mit Glück kann ich 1x umblättern.
PC, XP SP3, FF 28.0


----------



## Bonkic (6. Mai 2014)

SchattenparkerXL schrieb:


> XP SP3


 
bitte was? 
ich rate dir auf ein modern(er)es betriebssystem umzusteigen und zwar schleunigst!


----------



## SchattenparkerXL (6. Mai 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bitte was?
> ich rate dir auf ein modern(er)es betriebssystem umzusteigen und zwar schleunigst!


 
Danke für den Hinweis.
Da ich nun nicht der letzte Mensch mit XP auf dem Planeten bin, halte ich dies jedoch für nicht ganz irrelevant.
Nichtsdestotrotz muss ich Dir aus sicherheitspolitischer Sicht Recht geben.


----------



## krucki1 (6. Mai 2014)

Als das aktuelle Design online ging hattet ihr mich als Leser verloren. Alles zu eng zusammengequetscht, dazu noch News zu Konsolen die mich nicht interessieren usw.  Ich bin höchstens 1mal im Monat vorbei gekommen, um zu gucken ob sich was getan hat.

Das neue Design nutzt endlich, die mittlerweile wohl zum Standard gewordene, FHD Auflösung am PC. Endlich wird das breite Format füllend genutzt -> super!

Einstellmöglichkeiten, dass man direkt auf der PC Seite landet und keine Konsolennews bekommt -> super!

Ich werde euch wieder öfters besuchen, dank neuem Design.


----------



## Kwengie (6. Mai 2014)

von mir gibt es bezüglich Eures neuen Designs nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2014)

Eine kleine Bitte hab ich noch: Bitte zieht dann bei der neuen Seite nicht ständig die gleichen News immer wieder hoch. Manche findet man wirklich über Tage immer wieder und wieder im News-Ticker. Gibt es da keine andere Möglichkeit? Ich meine, ich leide ja nicht an Alzheimer und muss ständig jeden Tag auf das Gleiche hingewiesen werden.  Und Gewinnspiele kann man ja auch irgendwie auf der Hauptseite darstellen. Bitte in Zukunft nur News hochziehen, wenn es auch ein Update gibt, sonst ist das einfach nur verwirrend.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2014)

Wird mich jemand hier lynchen wenn ich zugebe dass ich seit meinem ersten Kommentar in diesem Thread keinen Blick mehr in das  neue Design geworfen habe?


----------



## DrSarez (7. Mai 2014)

Schade - wenn ihr die Website schon Multi-Display freundlich macht, warum werden dann nicht (immer präsentere) höhere Auflösungen unterstützt? Auf meinem Dell XPS (3200x1800px) skaliere ich im FF ohnehin hoch - jedoch auf meinem 30''-Desktop-Monitor mit einer noch moderaten Auflösung von 2560x1600 habe ich links und rechts jeweils 1/3 ungenutzte fläche. Da hochzuskalieren wäre schade um die verlorene 'Höhe' der Anzeige. Wäre da nicht noch eine zweite/dritte Themen-Spalte möglich? Oder... seid kreativ - ich kenne noch nicht viele Websiten, welche den Bildschirm schön ausnutzen. Ihr wärd die ersten


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Mai 2014)

DrSarez schrieb:


> Schade - wenn ihr die Website schon Multi-Display freundlich macht, warum werden dann nicht (immer präsentere) höhere Auflösungen unterstützt? Auf meinem Dell XPS (3200x1800px) skaliere ich im FF ohnehin hoch - jedoch auf meinem 30''-Desktop-Monitor mit einer noch moderaten Auflösung von 2560x1600 habe ich links und rechts jeweils 1/3 ungenutzte fläche. Da hochzuskalieren wäre schade um die verlorene 'Höhe' der Anzeige. Wäre da nicht noch eine zweite/dritte Themen-Spalte möglich? Oder... seid kreativ - ich kenne noch nicht viele Websiten, welche den Bildschirm schön ausnutzen. Ihr wärd die ersten


 
Dafür stehen Nutzen und Entwicklungsaufwand in keinem Verhältnis.
Ich habe eben mal spaßeshalber in unsere Analytics-Daten geschaut.
Gerade einmal 30% unsere User nutzen überhaupt FullHD, also 1920x1080 (was die größte Gruppe ist).
Die restlichen 70% entfallen größtenteils auf noch kleinere Auflösungen.
2560x1440 nutzen gerade einmal 0,78%, die von dir genannte 2560x1600 liegt sogar nur bei 0,09%.


----------



## dadrian1 (7. Mai 2014)

Wirkt ja ganz modern und "flat".
Auch wenns schon zig Leute gesagt haben, die Schrift ist viel zu groß! Tatsächlich ist die Schrift so groß dass ich mir schwer tu, längere Texte sinnerfassend zu lesen. Das ist ehrlich die erste Webseite, wo ich deswegen ein Problem mit der Lesbarkeit habe.


----------



## ReKoR66 (9. Mai 2014)

Das neue Design sieht ja wirklich toll aus, aber ich finde es nicht gut, dass ich die Texte nicht markieren kann. Ich markiere sehr oft Texte während des Lesens, um die aktuelle Stelle nicht zu verlieren. Keine Ahnung, ob das andere auch machen. Aber mir hilft es. Den Text weiterhin markierbar zu machen, ist sicher keine große Hürde.


----------



## Bonkic (9. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dafür stehen Nutzen und Entwicklungsaufwand in keinem Verhältnis.
> Ich habe eben mal spaßeshalber in unsere Analytics-Daten geschaut.
> Gerade einmal 30% unsere User nutzen überhaupt FullHD, also 1920x1080 (was die größte Gruppe ist).
> Die restlichen 70% entfallen größtenteils auf noch kleinere Auflösungen.
> 2560x1440 nutzen gerade einmal 0,78%, die von dir genannte 2560x1600 liegt sogar nur bei 0,09%.


 
nein, das kann nicht sein: foren-mitglied hopper111 sagt hier nämlich, dass full hd "bald schon veraltet" sei.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (9. Mai 2014)

ReKoR66 schrieb:


> Das neue Design sieht ja wirklich toll aus, aber ich finde es nicht gut, dass ich die Texte nicht markieren kann. Ich markiere sehr oft Texte während des Lesens, um die aktuelle Stelle nicht zu verlieren. Keine Ahnung, ob das andere auch machen. Aber mir hilft es. Den Text weiterhin markierbar zu machen, ist sicher keine große Hürde.


 
Also ich kann die Texte problemlos markieren.
Wie genau macht sich das denn bemerkbar?


----------



## ReKoR66 (9. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mal fix zwei Screenshots erstellt. Auf der neuen Page kann man nur noch zeilenweise markieren, was ein wenig ungewohnt ist. Es geht also schon, aber nicht so wie ich will 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag (26.05.2014):
Mittlerweile gehts bei mir sowohl mit Firefox als auch Chrome


----------



## Kaisan (27. Mai 2014)

Der Mai ist bald vorbei, dementsprechend wollte ich nur fragen, wie weit fortgeschritten die Entwicklungen an der neuen Website sind und ob wir noch in diesem Monat mit einem Relaunch rechnen dürfen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Mai 2014)

Du kannst ja gerne nochmal einen Blick auf die Beta-Seite werfen: PC Games - News, Tests, Cheats und Videos zu PC-Spielen
Wir haben da noch ein wenig überarbeitet, vor allem im unteren Teil der Seite sollten die Inhalte jetzt wesentlich geordneter sein.
Zum genauen Zeitplan kann ich gerade nichts sagen, weil ich Urlaub hab.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Mai 2014)

das heat-meter fällt definitiv weg?


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (27. Mai 2014)

Kaisan schrieb:


> Der Mai ist bald vorbei, dementsprechend wollte ich nur fragen, wie weit fortgeschritten die Entwicklungen an der neuen Website sind und ob wir noch in diesem Monat mit einem Relaunch rechnen dürfen.


 
Nein, im Mai wird der Relaunch leider nicht erfolgen. Aktueller Zeitplan: Entweder in der ersten Juniwoche oder kurz nach der E3 2014.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2014)

könnte man auto-play bei den videonews deaktivieren?


----------



## McDrake (25. Juni 2014)

Ich hab noch immer Mühe mit der "Breite" des Forums, bzw des Textfebsters.
Denn wenn jemand ohne Absätze schreibt (was öfters mal vorkommt, wirds für mich persönlich noch mühsamer 
den ganzen Text zu lesen also zuvor.
Daskommtmirdannsovoralswürdejemandohneabstandundsatziechenschreiben.

Solche Texte lese ich inzwischen gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich hab noch immer Mühe mit der "Breite" des Forums, bzw des Textfebsters.



benutz doch auch dieses user-script.


----------



## McDrake (25. Juni 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> benutz doch auch dieses user-script.


Gib mal ne Schritt für Schritt Anleitung durch bitte (ich benutze Chrome)

Das ist ja dann für MICH ok. Also für wen das ganze am Herzen liegt, hier weiter dabei zu sein.
Andere, die kurz reinschauen, verschwinden aber wieder.
Und DASS es schon ein Script gibt, beweist ja, dass es einfach so nicht optimal ist.
Das Script benutzen ist ja Symptom-Bekämpfung. Das Problem an und für sich bleibt ja bestehen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2014)

dieses chrome-addon installieren: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tampermonkey/dhdgffkkebhmkfjojejmpbldmpobfkfo?hl=de (ich nutze greasemonkey unter ff, aber das ist wohl das selbe)

und dort das skript einfügen, das hier zu finden ist: 
http://forum.pcgames.de/forum/9333316-feedback-zum-neuen-forendesign-6.html#post9739899

ist super-simpel, hab sogar ich hinbekommen.


----------



## McDrake (25. Juni 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dieses chrome-addon installieren: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tampermonkey/dhdgffkkebhmkfjojejmpbldmpobfkfo?hl=de (ich nutze greasemonkey unter ff, aber das ist wohl das selbe)
> 
> und dort das skript einfügen, das hier zu finden ist:
> http://forum.pcgames.de/forum/9333316-feedback-zum-neuen-forendesign-6.html#post9739899
> ...



Das mit dem script hat jetzt auch einigermassen funktioniert.
Allerdings hats bei Chrome, zumindest bei mir, einen Haken:
Der Pfeil, mit dem man auf das letzte Posting kommen würde erscheint zwar, aber wenn ich mit dem Cursor 
neben die Zeile des Themas fahre, verschwindet der.
Also komme ich nicht mehr direkt aufs letzte Posting, sondern muss den "Umweg" über die Pagezahl gehen und dann scrollen.
Auch ein wenig suboptimal.
:/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das mit dem script hat jetzt auch einigermassen funktioniert.
> Allerdings hats bei Chrome, zumindest bei mir, einen Haken:
> Der Pfeil, mit dem man auf das letzte Posting kommen würde erscheint zwar, aber wenn ich mit dem Cursor
> neben die Zeile des Themas fahre, verschwindet der.
> ...



du kannst doch auch einfach auf den kleinen pfeil direkt neben dem user-namen klicken.
das mach ich eigentlich seit jeher so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder meintest du das und wir reden jetzt aneinander vorbei (glaub ich allerdings nicht)?


----------



## HanFred (26. Juni 2014)

Der angesprochene Pfeil erscheint auch bei mir hinter dem Thread, ohne Skript aber mit Zoom (TV). Es hat mich bisher allerdings nicht gestört, da Bonkics Methode nach wie vor funktioniert.


----------



## McDrake (26. Juni 2014)

HanFred schrieb:


> Der angesprochene Pfeil erscheint auch bei mir hinter dem Thread, ohne Skript aber mit Zoom (TV). Es hat mich bisher allerdings nicht gestört, da Bonkics Methode nach wie vor funktioniert.


Urgs.
Jup geht auch so.
Ich dachte immer, das sei der Pfeil um aufs Profil des Users zu kommen.
Jetzt frag ich mich aber, warum zwei verschiedene Buttons für die selbe Aktion platziert wurden.
Zumal die in der normalen Ansicht ja nur ein paar Millimeter voneinander entfernt liegen.
Aber egal.

Danke euch zwei


----------



## MisterBlonde (26. Juli 2014)

Mal ein konstruktiver Vorschlag von mir, der vielleicht schon angesprochen wurde:

Die Kommentare (2-3 sind es je nach Platz) aus dem Forum werden ja auf der Artikelseite unten als Vorschau angezeigt. Leider fehlt dadurch die komplette Formatierung, es gibt auch keine Absätze. So sind manche Kommentare wirklich schwer zu lesen, vor allem, weil man Absätze ja aus gutem Grund setzt. Es ist halt nur ein großer Textblock und das macht zumindest für mich die Vorschau unsinnig, sodass ich selbst, wenn es nur ein Kommentar ist, lieber direkt den Thread im Forum anschaue. Kann man da was machen? Wird sich da was tun?



Das neue Design sagte mir am Anfang gar nicht zu, finde es auch nach wie vor unübersichtlicher. Allerdings habe ich mich schnell daran gewöhnt und zumindest mag ich den puristischen Stil.


----------

